# Woking Nuffield....part 82



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Good luck & take care 

  


Natasha xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

1st for me, thats a 1st in it self (DOES THAT MAKE SENSE)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Congrats Myra on getting there 1st   

Jelly - i'm so sorry that it wasnt a happy ending - hope you are doing ok  

Debs - you too - how awful that af got you on holiday - hope you get some answers from you f/u  

Sukie - congrats on becoming PUPO - hope you are taking it nice and easy  

Tash - glad the rash is nothing serious - hows it goin? 

Emma - my nips are sore too   always are after ov   whens your next trip to the big smoke?  

Big   to everyone else

i've just bought a baby changing bag fromTK max   - i must be seriously going   but I really liked the bag - its a samsonite one and I convinced myself it would be useful as a normal bag. Thats my excuse anyway and i'm sticking to it  

Have lovely weekends everyone xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jellybabe and Deb...i am so sorry to read your news    .....i hope you egt some answers at your follow up.   
Emma...hows everything going at the ARGC.......when do you get your results back.
Monkey...great levels...twins maybe   
Tash......sorry to hear your still itching, it must be driving you up the wall.
Sukie...great embies...well done
Clarebear.....sending you lots of follie growing vibes   
Pots...sorry to hear your feelin sick   
Jules....good luck with DR   
Hi gill, myra, pots, bendy, hatser, minow, posh, elly, .....happy damn fri
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hatster said:


> Hi there
> 
> i've just bought a baby changing bag fromTK max  - i must be seriously going  but I really liked the bag - its a samsonite one and I convinced myself it would be useful as a normal bag. Thats my excuse anyway and i'm sticking to it


OMG!!!!      Thats why i love you Hatster


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-LOOK AT MY TICKER THAT TELLS YOU WHEN IM NEXT IN THE BIG SMOKE    

Ali-Im fine thanks, immune results take about 3 wks  

Myra-Get to that gp quick about that mole just in case


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Hatster, like the idea of the baby changing bag, great idea hun, maybe get one myself  

Ali, welcome back from the hols, great to see you well after the sickness, its the heat hun and the dodgy food   luv ya


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ems, i know hun, its well dodgy, me thinks its to much sunbed, i had one removed about 4 years ago, this one is well causing me concern, its really itchy and has an uneven border, also has grown really big in a few months, i hope that it is nothing as i could really do without the stress of this at the mo, as thinking of doing FET next month


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

When is the appt at the dr's


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Not till next Friday, it is also getting darker, so i know that they will remove it, i was not going to have FET until Oct/Nov, but have decided to go earlier, well until i showed dh the mole, he is really worried now after the last one, this one looks worse than the last time, will still go with FET, whats a few stitches


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - it really doesnt look like a baby changing bag - honest - and it was only £7   and sorry i didnt pay attention to your ticker - it wont happen again









Myra - sory about the mole  - hope you get it sorted asap - cant you get an emergency appt earlier?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hatster, £7 bargin   i will call again on Monday hun, to see if i can get seen quicker, although i am hoping that i have to call a GP out at my work and i will get them to have a look, they are really good and on many occasions have given me advise on medical issues, have you been to Quadrant Court lately


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Was there today actually for a meeting then popped in to tkmax on the way home   

hope you get to see a gp quickly - where do you work now then - sorry i've forgotten  .


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,
so sorry to hear your news jellybabe...you have had such an awful few days and will be exhausted now...emotional times are so tiring. take some time to feel sorry for yourself, eat crap food, drink alcohol, and then get yourself strong to start again. I am a big fan of what Normandie Keith called her "Pity Parties" when she was having IVF...48 hours of just being allowed to feel sorry for yourself befre pulling yourself together and bloomin getting on with it!

Suki...apologies to DH if I was staring I arrived 40 mins early for my appointment and was trying to down some milk and eat some nuts as realised on the way had done neither in my busy busy mood this morning. When you walked out I thought...she looks like she has had ET...bet that's Suki... then just zarged off into space about what i will be like in 10 days time...didn't mean to look like a weirdo staring at you both!!! And also, if that's what you look like when you look rough, then I'm never going out with you when you look good  

Retail therapy did it's job and I feel less sorry for myself now. Although i am a bit down on the milk and water today, will be back to full pelt tomorrow...encouraging those follies to grow.

Has anyone used those heat pads on their tummies...the ones meant for period pains...wondered if this would help keep stomach warm during the day...3.99 for 2 in boots...keeps tummy warm for 8 hours...not sure if it is worth a try or just to stick to heat pad on tummy when i go to bed...ideas

Anyway, DH out tonight so i have FULL control of the remote so off for long lovely bath and watching any rubbish tv he would hate...which probably means I'll be asleep by 9!

  to everyone.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words    

It has been a rather difficult day but it is almost over   back to the drawing board......

Sukie - well done on a smooth ec     for a positive outcome

Clareber - glad the stimming is coming on well    

Myra - how exciting that you may be starting FET soon  

Emma - thanks for your support and advice    you are a little gem

Hope you all have a lovely w/e


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks again for all your  .  I am glad that yesterday is now behind me and now need to look forward.

Jelly - thanks so much for all your support

Sukie - congrats on ET -   

Monkey - hope you are ok and you are being calm   

Myra - hope you manage to get your mole sorted asap.  

Clareber - hope you have a nice weekend with all your milk and water.  Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Hatster - hope you are enjoying your new bag   

Jules - good luck with the dregs.

Ali - welcome back from hols.  I'm sure you had way more sunshine than I did.  

Tash - hope you have managed to stop itching.

I have a follow up appt with Mr B on Monday morning, so will see what he has to say.

Big   to everyone else and hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Chelsea, goodluck for your follow up on Monday, hope Mr B can give you some answers hun, hope you are having a good weekend  

Hi to everyone else, hope that you are all having a great weekend, shame about the weather   its always like this on my weekend off, maybe i should work every weekend and then you will all have good weather   yeah right!!!!!

Catch you all soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Debs I hope that you get some answers tomorrow Mr B on how to move forward, once again I'm really sorry sweetie xx

Jellybabe My thoughts are with you and Dh 

Myra It's a shame about the weather  I hope it's good on your next day off x

Claire How are the stims going   Are you planning to stalk anymore people at Woking tomorrow   only joking 

Jules I hope the D/R is going well and you have no side effects 

Monkey Ihope you and little bean are doing well  

Hatster Have you used you bag yet? I bought one of those padded rocking nursing chair and foot stool from mums and papas about two years ago (I had a good excuse it was half price in the sale) the cats use it 

Hi Emma, Elly,Tash, Bendy, Jules, Ali and all Woking girls


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
Suki...might get there especially early and stalk Debs    Hope your 2ww is going well
Off for scan number 2 tomorrow...those follies had better appear from somewhere or i'll go 
Hello to everyone else...is it Jelly or Jules who does the latest list on where everyone is...not sure who else apart from Suki is on the 2ww?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all its' quiet on here today it's crap weather and I'm full of cold and sore throat - DH brought it home with him on Friday  

Hoope everyone had a fab weekend - what did you get up to? We didn't do much at all this weekend, mostly watched movies cos we were feeling poo!

Who's at woking this week?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow I'm the only one to be on here today - is everyone else on strike??


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Wildcat - I'm here.  Just seen your ticker and see you are starting again next month.  Sorry to hear about your cold.  I too have a shocking cold and sore throat that I picked up last week in Paris.  I very kindly passed it on to DH    The weekend was filled with our friends from Northern Ireland and their new 4 month old son.  It was a welcome distraction and I so enjoyed meeting their new addition and had plenty of cuddles. 

Clareber - hope your scan went well today.  Didn't see you stalking round the car park looking for me?  I was there about 9.15.

Sukie -   

Myra - hope you get that mole sorted soon.

Had my follow up this morning with Mr B and he was very nice and spent 40 minutes with us and answered all our questions.  He would like me to give WN another go and we have decided that we will stay with them for now and see if we can strike it 3rd time lucky.  He doesn't want me to do any immune tests (or at least does not advise this - but we all know WN stance on this) and to be honest I think I have to agree.  We are going to take some time out now to get ourselves together and then will cycle again only when we feel ready, rather than put a time on it.  He suggested the Zita West book and I will dig this out and re-read it and not sure whether a consult with her would be beneficial or not - has anyone ever been to see her or one of her colleagues?  Any feedback useful.

Huge hello to everyone else and hope you are managing to stay warm on this cold and miserable day.  Is it really August?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello All,

Sorry I haven't been around much 

I have just made an appt to see Mr C on October 17th with a view to trying ICSI, so back on the old rollercoaster!!  I spoke with Carolyn and she wanted me to post the following.

*Woking is NOT closing for refurbishment now, it has been deferred to late summer 2008 and the unit will still be operating even then. Apparently they have had lots of phone calls about this and want everyone to know it's business as usual!!

Carolyn also asked me to post about the Xmas period. Last ET will be 14th December and first EC will be after 7th January. *

Hope everyone is OK, no time for personals as at work but love to you all and I'll cathc up with you all later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Very quite today, were you all busy working  

Clare, hope your 2nd scan went well today  

Chelsea, glad you have a good follow up today, hope that things work out for you next time hun, enjoy your time out  

Fingers, thank you hun for letting us know the news at WN regards to renovations, also great news to hear you are getting back on the rollercoaster with ICSI, i am positive you will have much better fertilisation results this time hun, we did well especially as my dh has only 9% motility, sending you lots of    hun, also let us know how Ktx is getting on, she must be nearly due now  

Wildcat, hi hun,    for this next cycle hun  

Hi to Ems, Tash (great news on the 4d scan), Bali, Monkey, Alisha, Gill, Ali, Jelly, Julesx, Jules77 and everyone else  

Well we have had a wee amount of funds come our way, thought we were going to have to go down the route of a loan, but hey someone must be looking down on us, i have enough at the mo for my FET at WN also if that fails (PMA) then we have enough for a fresh cycle in Poland so hopefully my time is coming, not sure if i will go this cycle or wait till next especially as i will be starting my new job soon also my trip to Canada

Have a great evening all


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Chelseabun- they have said they want you to do a third cycle at Woking...but dare I ask what they have said will change and how you can change it...just intersted to know what they feel Zita west can do.

They close for quite a while over christmas don't they...I think that willstop our next cycle if we need one (PMA)

Not  a great visit today, no more follies, so a few tears in the car on the way home, but hey we only need one good one, it's just that with only 5, and not all follies have an egg, then minus 50% for fertilisation rate, then minus again the embryos that won't divide..just feel it's not going too well after all the effort. Still trying hard to remain positive. EC on friday so i guess I will know more on saturday. Fingers crossed.

Hope Suki is doing well  

despite ariving early to stalk Debs, think I missed her. Sat in the car park with my binoculars  looking through all of the windows  unless she is one of the couple who drove off in a nice looking VW at about 10.15 I think I missed her.

Hope everyone's treatment going well.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Suki, hun, i am so sorry, meant to send you lots of positives hun  

Clare, sorry it was not the news that you wanted to hear, but 5 follies means 5 potential eggs hun, you only need one, quality over quantity


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi girls 

Sukie    

Sorry i've not been on, same old story, well we have our appt tomorrow at 11.00 to pick up our treatment plan and drugs and hopefully start stabbing on wednesday, 

Hope you are all good, missing talking to you all love bali x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clare - or should i say stalker lady   as Myra said - sorry your scan did not show the result you were hoping but you have five lovely follies that will contain some lovely eggs   I know its hard but try and stay  

Sukie - Thanks   hows the 2ww madness going - are you taking it easy   lots of     and    

Debs - glad MrB was able to help you and that you feel positive about the next cycle  

Wildcat - a new cycle in September   really excited for you     get some echinacia down you it usually clears my colds up quickly

Fingers - thanks for the heads up re WN   October will be here before you know it   it feels like Oct already  

Myra -   come into some money   how lovely - that takes the pressure of doesnt it - the money is always a massive worry isnt it   lots of     for your next cycle

Bali - wow how exciting - hope the planning and jabbing go well    

 to everyone else

I am off to my Mum's for a while so will catch you all next week - will especially be thinking of Sukie and Clare


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I think i'll have to give up on the Tickery Factor 

Wildcat kindly told me what to do but still no joy, i must be a bit  

Well leaving work now as knackered love Bali x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Jellybabe Thanks for the positive vibes and I hope you have a nice time with your mum 

Bali You must be excited to get going  In regards to the ticker factory if you make up the ticker you want then on the last page they will have three sets of codes if you I think it is the first code the BB code that you need to highlight then press ctrl and c at the same time. Then going to your profile go into forum profile information and go down to custom title then click in the big box. Then you press ctrl and v at the same time and it should paste your ticker. Go down to the bottom and press change profile and this should work 

Claire    You stalker! Try not to worry all five may have eggs in them and may all fertilise so you will have some for freezing too sending you lots of positive energy   As far as I know I'm the only one on the TWW until you join me so please hurry along and join me in this madness    

Elly I hope you are feeling a bit better 

Debs I'm glad that your app went well and I'm sure it will be third time lucky  

I'm ok just trying to keep myself amused  

Sukie


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just popping on to say hello and send some    to Sukie

Clareber - sorry you were a bit disappointed with your scan today but it is definitely quality not quantity   

Jellybabe - have a nice time at your mum's  

Debs - glad to hear that you are feeling positive - it's going to be 3rd time lucky for you   

Bali - great news that you are getting started so soon -   

Elly - hope you and Mr Wildcat are feeling better - not long until you start again   

Hi Myra - great news about the funds and hope you get that mole sorted out asap

Fingers - that's good that you have arranged your appointment for October - ICSI is going to do the job for you   

I had my second blood test today and the levels have increased as they should have done over the last 4 days so nothing more to do but sit and wait for the scan. Trying to stay calm. 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Quiet day on here yesterday! No Emma or Tash must be busy or something! I'm still stuffed full of cold so another day on the sofa with a box of tissues and lots of warm drinks for me.

Clareber - 5 follies is OK. I know how you feel though as we don't get many either, so I've learned to look at it that you can only put 2 back so as long as there are 2 good eggs that fertilise - you have done what you set out to do. Try to stay     

Monkey     

Bali - good luck for your cycle

Jellybabe - have fun at your mums 

Myra - good news on the extra funds! It certainly makes this whole effort seem a little easier when  you know you have the money set aside to keep going, hopefully you won't need it all then  you will have loads of money left to buy cute baby clothes!

Hi to everyone else - Tash and Emma are you there today?


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Thanks sukie, thanks for your help on the old tickers, did what you said but still nothing so I'll get my DH on the case later.  Hows the 2ww going? lots of    for you.

Wilcats, hope your feeling better soon.  The miserable weather doesn't help either.  Well keep wrapped up and warm.

Fingers great news about starting again in October   

Monkey, great news about the blood tests, sounds like everything is doing what it should be.

Clareber, i agree with the others, its def quality rather than quantity.  Try and keep positive hun   

Myra, fantastic news about the funding.  It makes such a difference to have the financial worry taken out of the equation when having treatment, good luck  

Debs, good luck for your third cycle hun, will be thinking of you   

Jelly, have a good time at your mums.

Emma, where are you at now with your treatment?  Hope your well?

Tash how are your boys behaving?  Have you got your cupboard back yet?

Jules how the jabbing going?

Hi to Hatster, Bendy, Jules, Ali, Gill and Alisha and anyone I've missed 

I'm off to a wedding this weekend, should i expect any nasty side effects from the dreg drugs, love a worried Bali x  PS anyone at woking today?


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!

I have a ticker!!!!!!

Thanks sukie love bali xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
Wildcat....alhtough it's horrible to feel rough, it's quite nice to be able to justify a day on the safa...hopefully there is at least one good thing on tv today.

Thanks to everyone for positive thoughts on my lack of follicles. Feel much better today, as you have all said, you only need one good one to put back...so just hope we have fab news from saturdays phone call if all goes well tomorrow and Friday. can't believe I'll be in there from 7am on Friday... and you get your own room- never had that before, always been on a ward...wildcat, if you are on line can you give me an idea of what to expect on friday/saturday/ET monday as it is a while since I did a fresh cycle.

Suki...   hopefully we will be attending antenatal classes at the same time...how are you getting through the 2ww...are you working or resting?

Chelseabun...hope you are still going to keep on line....you pm'd to say you would not be cycling again this year...have you changed your mind since your consult yesterday...are you learning anything from Zita west?

Monkey...it is hell waiting for the scan but I am sure all will go well and you'll have a lovely baby to see on the screen before you know it.

Myra..great about the money...it is a real stress for us which is why I was so upset about so few follies...last time we had 2 embies for a FET which is obviously so much cheaper...having said that, we decided that the success rate at FET was so low where we last went that perhaps loans for fresh cycles was a better option anyway...we have a lifetime to pay them off!!!!  

Feeling lost without my mobile...keeps turning itself off and then wont turn on again. O2 want around £20 just to look at it which we think is a bit steep   as we assumed it would just need a new battery!

Well, it's Dh birthday coming up so off to buy him a cake as we are going out with friends this weekend, so hopefully on line again later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Good Morning Girls Dh is working from home today so I can pinch his laptop from time to time 

Myra Well done on the funding and I hope your next tx is the one   thanks for the pm  

Bali Glad it worked  Good luck hun  

Clareber Sending you lots of positive vibes for the scan and EC    

Elly Take it easy and I hope you feel better soon xx

Emma I hope you are ok?? Good luck at the clinic tomorrow (I think you there again tomorrow) 

Monkey Well done on the bloods, I hope time time goes quickly for you till your scan 

Thanks for all the well wishes, I'm signed off this week so just taking it easy enjoying the weather  

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im here    good luck to all the girls on the 2ww (sukie)    

Im going to duck out now as im finding it hard keeping up with this thread (although know where near as busy as it was)   

I will pop on from time to time though but just finding it hard to do some work and keep up with the ARGC thread and this one  

Good luck to you all on future tx's,2ww's and waiting for cons appts     

Love you all

Emmaxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma! Oh no off again! Miss you already  

Sukie - how you feeling? Found anything good on daytime tv yet? I haven't.

Clareber you will be fine friday - it's very straightforward. You will wait in reception till they take you up to your room. You can get undressed and wear the lovely backless gown! Some of us don't bother putting on the paper panties that they give you as they only get rippped off anyway!    

They come and take you down to theatre where you get knocked out, then 20 mins later you are brought round in the recovery room, you should be back with DH within an hour start to end! Then you are left to wake up, fed then sent home around lunchtime!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - fab news on coming into some money.  You won't need the money for Poland as your FET is going to work, so then you can go and have a holiday with the rest of the money  

Clareber -  I think I asked him so many questions that Mr B thought he ought to give me something to focus my mind and Zita's book probably seemed like the most harmless option to him  .  I probably scared him with all the questions I asked and I think he thought I was about to run around London getting screened for every possible thing  .  I know the book will not be a magic cure but being pro-active is good.  For Cycle 3 they will give me the maximum dose of stimms next time and he has said that I may end up with exactly the same result again or worse.  I have asked to change from Gonal F to Menopur, as I have lost confidence with Gonal F.  Doubt it will make a jot of difference, but who knows.  Sorry you were disappointed with your amount of follies, but just remember what you told me - it only takes one and it is quality over quantity    I missed you stalking me by about half an hour, as I left WN at 9.50 yesterday    

Bali - loads of luck for the start of dregs   .  I had no side effects from the dregs (i was on buserilin) so hopefully you will be the same and you can enjoy the wedding.  Well done on the ticker - you techical genius  

Suki -   .  Hope it is first time lucky for you.  Lucky you having the week off with this beautiful weather.  I bet you are lying on the sofa with your duvet wrapped around you.

Jellybabe - catch you next week.  I know it is your birthday today my fellow Leo, so  

Monkey - so glad your bloods are rising.  Not long now to the scan   

Wildcat - hope you are feeling a bit better today, mind you the weather is not helping.  Are you doing the SP again or are you trying the LP for your next cycle?

Emma - we will so miss you  .  Make sure you keep us updated on how you are doing.

I was totally adamant over the weekend that I would not cycle again so quickly, but DH and I have a holiday to Cyprus booked at the beginning of October, so we will see how we feel when we get back and if there is time to go before Xmas maybe we will.  Its amazing what a few days of recovery can do for you.  I now know that my quality results are not necessarily going to improve but they do see pregnancies from grade 4 embies, so I have to hang on to fact and fingers crossed I will get one that sticks one day.  Welcome to my new PMA


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Debs Well done Hunnie thats the way to go!!! Well if this one doesn't work we might be going again at the same time.

Elly No I haven't even bothered turning on the telly yet,I know it will be all utter crap . As for the paper pants I didn't put them on as I thought they were a hat to cover up the patents hair while having the procedure. Lucky I didn't have time to try them on as I was the first one down  

Emma Good luck with this tx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Chelsea, I don't know what we are doing yet as we are waiting for our follow up which is on Friday!! I hope to get some answers and a plan that will work next time!

Sukie - I'm going to watch a movie this afternoon, not sure what yet though.


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just wanted to pop on and say a big hello to everyone i have not had time the last week and a half to get on due to mother in law and 3 newphews being here for a visit also having appointment at woking with Mr b and then the solicitors on the phone for sale of the house and working at the same time!!! Any way thats all over now!! I will read threw all the stuff i have missed this evening when finished work. I could not believe when we saw Mr b how fast everything can move  I really expected just to be given more appointments for months time with out anything really happening so when Mr b said i could start in 3 weeks i was a little shocked! How ever we will not be starting that soon as we are going to do egg share donor so have to wait for all bloods to come back. I must say though i really thought about just going ahead with out doing the donor bit but then found out how many people are waiting on list for eggs and how many new donors there have been this year!!!! and well we have to just wait now and hope all bloods come back to say we can do the donor bit if not will be really miffed at wasting months. Sorry if that sounds awful. Hope everyone is well and will be back later after reading up on all news i have missed.


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - good luck for your follow up on Friday.  I hope you get some answers and some new things to try for your next cycle.  Let me know what they suggest and we can compare notes.  

Sukie - PMSL at you and the paper pants    I have put them on twice now and wondered why the hell I bothered, because as Wildcat says they rip em right off again.

Tracy - glad you are back, you have been busy.  Hope you get your bloods back soon   

Catch you all later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Tracy Good luck with the upcoming treatment you are doing a good thing, unfortunately I couldn't as my older sister has spina bifida and there is a chance that I carry it.

Elly Hope you found something good to watch. I still haven't turned on the telly. I'm just getting the veg ready as I'm doing a three course meal for some friends tonight 

Debs I know How can one person be so stupid (I amaze myself sometimes)


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well back from WN and it all went well.  Had a long chat with the nurse and picked up oyur treatment plan and injections so all ready to start injecting on Thursday.  Love to you all love bali xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI,
I know this sounds negative and I'm not feeling too negative, but I always need to know what the next step is, so I am going to ask how long Woking make you wait after a failed TX before you can start again. I was a bit surpried at how long they shut down for over Christmas.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello

Only passing through I'm afraid as no time to stop......when will life quieten down?!

Clareber, just to say that Woking like you to wait for one whole cycle before going again after a failed tx. After a MC it is 3 cycles.

They do have to shut down for quite a while over Christmas. It doesn't mean they aren't working, they just have to have cut off dates so that no one new starts tx as to be needing scans ec, et etc over Christmas day etc. That's why it looks like they take a long time off but if you are already on tx before the shut off day your tx will continue so they are still working if you get what I mean.

I so wish I had time to read back to see what everyone is up to but it's just hectic here at the moment so just gona have to send you all huge hugs and kisses.
lol
Minow x By the way, another Leo girlie here....go Leos! Hope you all had good birthdays too! (though just too shocking to have reached the age I have   )


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm sorry I've not been around lately. Life went a bit manic and with our house move etc, we didn't have a pc fixed in one place for a while. We also hosted my MIL's 70th Birthday party for 40people at ours 2 weeks after we moved in, which was a LOT of work, but went well. 

Anyway, I just wanted to pop my head in to say hi, and wish all those currently or soon to be on tx lots of luck. 

I wont be around as much as I used to be as have various things going on, but just wanted to say hi and hope you are all well.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone

Well it seems like ages since I last posted. To be honest I am finding it difficult to keep up with this thread especially being at home and think its time that I take a back seat.  I will be on the WN pregnancy thread and will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing.  

I want to wish you all the very best of luck with your cycles and fingers crossed that each and everyone one of you get your bfp's, in which case I hope to see on the WN pregnancy thread.

Sending you loads of          

Take care and lots of love


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Quiet again on here today. I'm starting to think I smell as just as I get back on the rollercoaster everyone is stopping posting here   Mind you I can talk but with work so busy I am losing track of time between posts!! 

Hope everyone is OK - lots of            to everyone


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Fingers - must be that new deodrant you are using    I will be around for a long time yet and won't be going anywhere in a hurry  

Tash - good luck for the rest of your pregnancy 

Clareber - hope your scan went well today and you are all ready for EC on Friday

Sukie -   

Angie - hello and glad the move went well

Minow - know what you mean on being another year older.  I am one year ahead of you (eek)  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks ChelseaBun - what's deodrant     Really thought I had a problem for a while there!! You won't be here long as you'll be off to the BFP board before you know it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a quick one i had a text from Beanie this morning to say her symptoms had disapeared and she had pains in her side   well sadly she went for her 6wk scan and its all over   there was a collapsed sac and they have taken her bloods to rule out an ectopic    to Beanie and her d/h   little one


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks for letting us know.

Beanie - so so sorry to hear your news   . Thinking of you and DH       take care of yourselves


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting for me Emma.  

Just got back from the clinic - really can't believe that this has happened to us again    We may be beaten for now but I'm not giving in just yet. 

Just got the results back from my blood test, levels are 1547 so they seen to think there isn't an ectopic but will need another test to confirm this on Friday.

I'm sorry for no personals, I haven't been logging on much lately as the last few weeks have been a bit stressful.  Will catch up again very soon.

Beanie xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Beanie - I am so sorry to hear your news  . It is just so unfair. Sending lots of love and hugs to you and dh. You will be in my thoughts at this difficult time. xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Beanie
sorry to hear your sad news
look after yourself

strawbs xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Beanie and DH  

So very sorry to hear your sad news and thinking of you both at this sad time  

Words are never enough to help take away your pain but we are all here for you  

Sending you both lots of love and hugs   

Jules x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Beanie and DH -  

Take care
Debs x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Beanie and DH,

So sorry love,    

Take crae love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Beanie  I'm sorry to hear about your loss.  Lots of love to you and DH


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

so sorry Beanie, as Jules said, words are useless, been there myself so i realy do know how you feel.
Look after yourselves.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Beanie and DH, I'm so very sorry to hear of your news. As others have said, there really are no words to make it all better, but I'm thinking of you both.  

All my love,

Angie xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Beanie * - I'm so sorry to read your sad news. You and your DH are in my thoughts. Take care sweetie 

Caro xx]


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie, so sorry to read of your sad news.

Sending you and your dp lots of hugs love and remember we are here fr you when ever you need support.

Take care

Bendy.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie -     Really gutted from the bottom of my heart to read your sad news    Why do you have to go through this all again, its just so unfair    I've pm'ed you aswell but just wanted to say how sorry I am


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Beanie
            So sorry to hear your sad news   
            thinking of you
            tracy x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie and DH have just read your sad news. I am so sorry that this had to happen. Take care. Thinking of you.    

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Beanie   I hope work wasn't too stressful and that you can get back to be with G as soon as possible....something in the post today (not edible this time!)

No chance to stop for long I'm afraid....still work work work, am going to be away for the whole of next week as well so probably won't be able to get on here at all

just wanted to send you all lol and   and hope everyone well

lol
Minow x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Well a miserable start to the day, but hopefully a good weather forcast for the weekend!! 
My DH did my first jab last night, and it wasn't as bad as i was expecting, however he did want to do a run up with the needle  but i think he was joking.  We are off to a wedding this weekend so should be a nice weekend away in sunny wales.  Well its a change from the norm, and work!

How are you all doing?

Clareber, good luck for today hun   

Sukie hows the 2ww going   

Elly, hope your feeling better?

Emma & Tash we are missing you already  

Hi to myra, julesx, jules77, minow, hatster, alisha, beanie, bendie, gill, ali and all other woking ladies

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Bali Well done and lots of luck  I'm ok it's just going slowwww 

Clareber I hope it all goes well today I'm thinking of you  

Elly Good luck at your app today too 

Hi to everyone else 

Sukie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Beanie, hun i am so sorry to hear your news, i am devasted for you both, take care  

Bali, well done on getting the 1st jab out of the way, it gets easier, i remember my 1st one i was like a nervous wreck   have fun at the wedding

Suki,    hope everything is going ok

Emma & Tash, my girls, cannot believe you are deserting me     i am sure you will both let me know your news though, well you better  

Goodluck to everyone that is off to WN, for scans, appts, e/c etc  

Well i am having to deal with an issue, my dh told me last night that my SIL is pg, it took him 2 days to pluck up the courage to tell me, i have been dreading this day for many years, its along story, to long to go into, i am happy for her but also dreading the next coming months having to see the family excitement and feeling left out, i know thats probably selfish of me but hey i am only human and cannot help how i feel.

Well its my day off today, so i am off for some retail therapy to cheer myself up, have a good day all

Hi to Ali, Gill, Minow, Fingers, Alsiha, Monkey, Angie (nice to see you back) and everyone else


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Myra Hun,

Sorry to hear that, but i know how you feel darling, and its only natural to feel this way.  Keep strong and don't expect too much from your self  .  Hope the retail therapy works, and buy something nice, thinking of you, take care love Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Sukie, 

what have you been up to on your 2ww?  Are you working?  Keep strong.  Any symptoms yet or is it too early?  Love Bali x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bali, thanks hun, i havent spoken to her yet, she asked dh if she should call me, but dh has told her to wait for a few days, its so sad to think that it has come to this, where everyone is tiptoeing around me, i hate this situation, i phoned my dear mum last night and shed a few tears, she was great though, so that has helped, it is so sad that when you hear of a family member getting pg it makes you cry, it should be a celebration


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Myra,

I know Hun, but it sounds like your SIL is worried about your feelings which is nice though.  When my sister had her last baby, i felt so sad for us, but tried to be happy and upbeat for her which i found very difficult.  However a baby is a blessing at any time and we need to try and focus on that.  Our time will come and when it does it will be so wonderful and my god, a big celebration.  I'm glad you off loaded a bit on your mum, which always helps.  Take care, lots of   

Love Bali x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bali, you are right hun, i am not going to let this get me down, thanks for you support, it does help being able to come on here and let off steam   this is me chilling out


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well done, Myra.  That picture looks like me at home as I'm freezing!  the heating is on and I've got a big fleece on and fluffy socks, what a sight for sore eyes 

I think it always helps me to talk things through with you guys, as other than my DH, your the only ones that know how it all feels.

Well take care love Bali x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

PMSL at you in your fleece with your fluffy socks, although i do agree a wee bit chilly today, i am going to send you a pm


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

What PMSL?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

peeing myself laughing PMSL


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Myra - take care hun.  I know exactly how you are feeling, it never gets any easier.  Just think it will be your turn soon.

Bali - well done with the first injection and enjoy the wedding.  

Suki -   

Wildcat - hope the appt goes well today.

Clareber -    for ec

Monkey -   

I put a brave face on on Wednesday as I was a supporting adult at a civil naming ceremony for my best friends little girl.  She then proceeded to tell me how she thinks she is suffering from post-natal depression.  Considering she is my best friend, I felt that chatting to me about post-natal depression was a bit insensitive, but maybe I just read more into things than I used to  .

Hello to everyone else and hope the sun shines for you this weekend.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

ChelseaBun,

Sorry you had to put a brave face on, on Wednesday and i think your friend may have been a little insensitive.  However if she is suffering from postnatal depression it can be very difficult to know who to turn to, if anyone at all.  She may also be feeling desperate, as the hormone changes following a baby can have a very strange affect on the body.  I'm sorry you have had to listion with what your going through as well, but hang in there Hun love Bali x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Beanie and DH i am so sorry, you r both in my prayers, its so unfair   
Emma and Tash...... cant believe you r deserting us. It wont b the same without you guys on here making us laugh. Will miss you both    
Bali.......glad your first jab went ok   
I am a bit lost on whose doing what at the moment, so wishing everyone good luck with whatever stage they r at     
Elly....how did your follow up go, hope you got lots of answers.
Clarebear....good luck with EC   
I have just got back from a trip to Ikea and a 2 hour walk round Kew gardens......all i want to do now is go to sleep.
Hope you all have fab weekends, looks like the weather is going to be nice
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Beannie - I'm so sorry to hear whats happened     - I hope you and dh are taking care and looking after each other xx

Myra - I can really feel for you about your SIL - mine had a baby earlier this year and i still rememeber them telling us she was pg - I wasnt prepared for how jealous i would be and i still dread seeing them even now - i feel like such an evil bit*h. Its bl**dy hard isnt it  

Bali - well done on the first jab - hope the next few weeks whizz by for you  

Sukie - hows it going? not long now   

Ali - did you buy anything nice in Ikea?

Chelsea - I get the same thing with my friends - I dont think they mean anything by it but it doesnt make it any easier does it?

Got a lazy long weekend after a few busy ones so looking forwrd to that - have great weekends everyone xxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Myra, we all know how you feel, that's the great thing about this site. So many can empathise with you and you don't feel the need to hide your feelings. You are pleased for the person who is PG and also feel so guilty about the fact that the feelings of wanting your own are stronger than your happiness for them. It must have been hard for DH trying to find the right time to tell you- there never would be a right time. I am lucky enough to have a dd but want a sibling so desperately for her and I feel jealous every time another one of my previous antenetal group announces their second pregnancy. There are only 2 of us now not pregnant and the other girl doesn't want another one yet- was PG on first attempt on honeymoon with baby number one, as three of them were, so I feel I have "infertile" tatooed on my head whenever we get together.

chelseabun....I think some people who know what you are going through feel they are making you feel better by telling you some of the bad things about having a child. I lost count of the number of friends who would tell me how fortunate I was to be able to travel wherever I wanted, then complained about lack of sleep, lack of money, lack of privacy etc...thinking somehow that would make me see the bright side of not having children. We all have to accept that until you have gone through this you have NO IDEA how awful it is and just remember that most people don't set out to offend. I know exactly how you feel though. I hated it when friends made comments such as...well, you can have ours for the wekend , we're dying to get away from them... I used to think how bl***dy insensitive, I'd kill to be exhausted because of my child! On the bright side, when you do get pregnant, most people dread labour, but I looked forward to it as we figured we would be lucky to  get that far...!!!!
Well, EC today, 8 eggs, five viable so far but will know more tomorrow, hoping the feeling sore and fragile goes away before tomorrow night as is DH birthday and off out to friends house for a meal. Woking was a huge difference to London where you are left on a not too nice ward....DH wondered if we could request an overnight stay!!!
Suki...   
Wildcat...hope you are well.
Will post tomorrow and let you know if any have fertilised.
ps...quite a dishy anaethetist....one of the nurses was saying that they try and keep a fleeting look at this site and have a bit of a giggle over the dishy doctor comments....but also they don't like to see their names on here...fair enough...everyone there was really lovely today...such a different feeling to leaving London hospitals feeling like a stressed out number on a long list. Hope it is a good omen.


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Clareber - well done on those eggs - good luck with the call tomorrow         Rest up so you are fit for DH's Birthday    Totally agree with your post and feel like screaming myself as so many people can be insensitive. Then on the other hand a friend of mine had a little girl today and I'm so happy for her as she's such a thoughtful, caring person. 

Suki - hope you are not going toooooooooooo mad  . Sending you lots of        

Ali - hope you are well - have you got a start date yet?

Bali - the first jab is always the worst - but you'll be a junkie in no time like the rest of us  

Myra - I'm sure you will be fine with SIL. Be strong and stay      it will be you next  

Emma and Tash - hope you will be lurking   and pop in from time to time to update us. Take care  

 Wildcats, Jules77, Minow, Angie, Hatster, Alisha, Beanie, Bendy, ChelseaBun and all other woking ladies and wishing everyone has a good weekend.

We're off to a renewal of Wedding Vows and the naming of their son this weekend - let's hope it stays fine!

Well I'm on day 8 of d/regs and the headaches are just starting to kick in   Jabs are going fine. Mood swings have been kept at bay - probably because I've been working from home, DH has been in Stockholm - so nobody has annoyed me    

Well off to finish dinner.

Love Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow...it's quiet on here today...

Jules..maybe you have been moody with so many people in the past whilst jabbing that they are all avoiding you..thus being left with no-one to annoy!!! Glad you are in good spirits.

Had the call today and so far so good...5 eggs made it and 5 were fertilised out of the 8 collected. ET on Monday so fingers crossed...read a couple of 2ww diaries and they all seemed to be so positive from the start that I am really going to try. Off to a friends for a meal...as I feel like a whale not really looking forward to the food bit but will eat enough to be polite!

Question? As the egg collection is all over why are we supposed to carry on with the milk...I thought that was linked to good egg quality...also...is there any point in the spirulina anymore Any thoughts appreciated.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the fab weather today, long may it continue.

Suki...


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Clare, well done hun, 5 embies, thats great news, goodluck with the e/t on Monday, oh e/t on bank holiday, hope that brings you loads of luck hun   

Suki, hope the 2ww is going well, everything crossed for you   

Julesx, hope those d/r headaches dont get to bad, roll on dh getting home from Stockholm, so if the need hits you, you can give him a   you will feel so much better after  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all enjoyed the good weather today


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Chelsea bun...not heard from you in a while, hope you are ok

Suki...   can't have long left although probably feels like forever...I'll start bombarding you with how long left e.mails when I join you on Monday  

Starting with a real cold...very p****d off, tried really hard to look after myself now I feel like stink   

Myra...I had ET on bank holiday monday last time, my body must really like the docs and embryologists getting all that overtime!!! Mind you, having seen the car collection in the consultants' car park, not sure they need it   

weather looking good so hope everyone has a good day..it is SO quiet on here in the last couple of weeks, where is everyone? Maybe you just all have more of a life than I do!!!  Off to paint a fence....such an exciting roller coaster of a life I lead.


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Clareber - pm'd you just before your ec, maybe it didn't go.  It was a long pm, so haven't got a clue what I said  .  I'm fine, just trying to get back to normal (as normal as I will ever be  ).  Loads of luck for ET tomorrow.  Well done on getting 5 embies, that is fab.  I had the stinking cold and sore throat whilst in Paris and have only just managed to shake it off, must have been that dreary weather we had.  

Suki -   

Jules x - sorry to hear about the headaches, but good luck for your baseline scan, which must be coming up soon   

Myra - did you get your mole sorted out?

I'm off to enjoy the beautiful weather, so hope you all have a lovely day.

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all enjoying the Bank Holiday weekend.  I'm working tomorrow, but was off Sat and Sun, so can't complain.

*Myra*...I just want to send you big hugs and to say that how you're feeling isn't selfish at all. No matter how pleased we are for family/friends wn they announce their pg's we would be machines (considering our circumstances) if at least a small part of us didn't feel any negative emotions at all from the news. I am always so pleased when I hear of guys on here getting pg as I know first hand what a struggle it can be, it's a different feeling than when people without fertility problems announce their pg's isn't it. When I hear this bit of news from you though, I will be extra happy as I will always remember you lying there in the recovery room with me after my first ICSI EC. I so hope you get your dream soon hun xx 

I have my 2nd scan on Tues (currently stimming on 3rd ICSI). I just hope it's 3rd time lucky for us 

Anyway, catch you all soon,

Love Angie xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Just a quick one I hope you are all enjoying the bankholiday 

Clareber I hope it all went well today or goes well (depending on what time your in)  

I tested today though my official test date is not till Fri but it's been starting to do my head in  and it was a     
I know it could be to early but over the last few days I have felt it would be negative.
Back at work tomorrow so I won't have as much time to post, but I booked Thurs and Fri as holiday so will be back then, though I'm sure I'll get on in the evening to see how you are all getting on and I'll catch up properly then xx
Positive vibes to you all x x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls, cant believe we were nearly at the bottom of the list...now i wonder why that can b   
Sukie......dont u think you may have tested a bit early.....i am hoping and praying you have   
Clarebear...how did ET go.....how many onboard and did you get any frosties   
Angie.....hope stimms is going well.....good luck with your next scan.......sending you lots of follie growing vibes  
Myra......   i have pm u   
Gill      
Jules.......how ya feeling, when do u start Stimms, i am hoping to start again Nov time or sooner if i win the Lottery   
Chelsea...hope you enjoyed your weekend....what superb weather.
hatser.......hows you....i didnt get much in Ikea, a couple of frames, a throw and some glasses....not very exciting....it was full of pregnant woman
Elly...how did your follow up go??
Catch up during the week......xxxxxxx Ali 
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Sukie - please be strong     like others have said it may be too early. Keeping everything crossed        

Clareber - hope all went well today        

Angie - didn't realise you have started a new cycle. Wishing you lots and lots of luck that this is the one for you         

Well my dates for this cycle are that I have my baseline scan on Friday 31st Aug. Then if all goes to plan, EC will be on Friday 14th Sept with ET on Monday 17th. Coping ok with the headaches but got the a/f from hell   

Hope you all had a brilliant long weekend and the sun came out to play  . 

Love Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Angie...good luck on your new cycle


Jules...it seems to have gone so quickly....September the 17th...hope it's a great day with lots of  


AliPali...I am always the same in IKEA...travel all that way and only end up buying from the kitchen section downstairs with the frames and the candles...still manage to convince myself I have a bargain despite the cost of the travel..the stress of getting to Croydon   and the row I inevitably have with DH about why we are there in the first place  

2 embies back on board although no frosties so a little sad at that...however keeping positive!!!  Please stay with us little ones.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning girls,

Well we had a lovely time in Wales at my friends wedding, however my DH and i seemed to be sat on a table full of pregnant women   So you can guess what all the dinner conversation was like!  Anyhow the weather was great and we quickly started mingling after the meal.  Hope you all enjoyed a good weekend?

Sukie, no more testing til Friday    

Jules, sorry to hear about your headaches and your evil AF.  I'm day 6 of down regging and so far so good.  I seem to spend my life in the toilet peeing for England, after drinking all the milk and water!

Ali, glad your well, that reminds me a shopping spree to IKEA is well overdue.

Myra how you doing today  

Angie, good luck with your current cycle   

Clareber, well done on your ET, sending you lots of sticky vibes         

Chelsea, how are you Hun?

Elly, hows things, hope your feeling better  

Hi to everyone else love Bali xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Many thanks for all your kind messages - they really mean a lot to me and my DH.

Clareber, many congrats on being PUPO.  Hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you.  I know it's sad when you don't get any frosties but you won't be needing them anyway  

Angie, hope your second progress scan goes well today.  I'm sure it's going to be 3rd time lucky for you  

Myra, you're feelings are just a normal reaction to a very difficult situation so don't be too hard on yourself.  It doesn't seem to get any easier does it!  I'm sure it won't be long before you get your dream too  

Sukie, I'm sure it's way too early and I really hope the news will be different on Friday  

Jules, hope the  headaches have gone and that the AF pains have passed too  

Hi Ali, hope you had fun at Ikea and Kew Gardens. 

Chelsea, sorry to hear that the naming ceremony was difficult for you.  Your friend probably wasn't thinking straight but I know that doesn't make it any easier for you  

Hatster, hope you enjoyed your lazy weekend.

Alisha, welcome back - hope you had a great holiday and all the best for tomorrow - you're gonna be just fine  .

Monkey, good luck with your scan this week - look forward to hearing your news. 

Bali, glad you had a good time in Wales - what lovely weather for it!

Hi to Emma and Tash if you're lurking.

Wildcats, how did your follow up go with Mr R?

Quick update from me - still waiting for nature to take it's course.  Unfortunately my blood results on Friday showed that my levels had  increased although not enough for a viable pregnancy.  So an ectopic still can't be ruled out.  Back for another scan and bloods tomorrow so hopefully we'll know more then.

Hi to all  

Beanie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Beanie,  good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you Hun,    

Take care love Bali x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning All!

Finally, a weekend of glorious weather.

Bali - I'm fine thanks, slowly getting over my disappointment of another negative cycle, but onwards and upwards.  I'm not giving up yet  .  Glad you enjoyed the wedding, apart from the seating plan!  I'm so glad that your friend had lovely weather.  Not much longer on the dregs for you now, the week will fly past.

Suki - you naughty girl, hang in there until Friday and here are some     to keep you going.  Stay strong.

Clareber - so you are now PUPO - well done   .  Stay strong for the next 2 weeks.

Elly - any news on your follow-up appt.  Hope it all went well.

Angie - loads of luck for your cycle.  It is definately 3rd time lucky for you    

Monkey - hope you are ok   

AliPali - I was a bit shocked to see that we keep dropping down the list as well.  We need another Emma to keep the chit chat going  

Jules x - sorry to hear that you have the AF from hell, but it will be your last one for 9 months  

Beanie - thinking of you tomorrow  .

I had a nice relaxing weekend and then decided that I have got way too fat and DH and I got back on our mountain bikes yesterday and decided that we would go for a little gentle ride to get ourselves back into it.  We were out for 3 hours cycling off road and I must admit I have one very sore   and the old legs feel a bit shaky today.  I had big plans to go out again tonight, so hopefully the legs will hold out  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope everyone had a good weekend with the lovely weather we had.

CLAREBEAR  2 on board lots of 

JULES   hope the headaches are not to bad

ANGIE   hope the second progress scan goes well today

SUKIE  wishing you lots of luck for friday

BEANIE  good luck for tomorrow

MYRA    your feelings are natural at least sil is thinking of your feelings a lot of people dont, it was not until i found this site that i realised what i was feeling when my sil announced her pg was normal i thought i was a right b***H for feeling that way. Hope you are ok

BEANIE good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you.

hi to everyone Else and sorry for missing anybody being new i am still trying to keep up

Tracyx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Chelseabun i know how you feel about the legs, we decided to go to the gym last night after having a break for a while and after a hour in the gym then another hour in the pool i can hardly move mine today
Tracyx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Talking of being stiff, DH and i spent hours in the garden yesterday and boy can i feel it today, so stiff.  Attempted at some gardening just now, but just can't manage it!!

Love Bali xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi girls

Well what a cr*p first day back at work talk about being thrown back in the deep end  I won't bore you with the details  Well no more testing for me till Thurs but we are off to France for the wk end Thurs night so will be in the car Fri but will take a few with me too  Thanks for all the positive vibes girls I appreciate it 

Jules I hope the AF has started to die down a bit x Time will fly by till the 17th  

Beanie Good luck tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you 

Clareber Well done on becoming PUPO 

Debs  How long did you cycle for   Well done

And well done to Bali in the garden







and Tracy in the gym  

Ellly I hope it all went well on Fri? 

Hi to Alipali, Hatster, Jules, Emma, Angie, Tash and any one I missed xx

Sukie


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

sukie france sounds nice hope you have a good time
Tracyx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

I haven't been on since last week! I think I enjoyed the weekend too much with all that lovely sun - didn't go near my PC - this is a good thing! lol  

Beanie - I'm so sorry hun to read your news. I know how you are feeling right now so I'm sending you a hug. I also wanted to add that you should def keep an eye on that if it's ectopic as the level can rise as normal still - this happened to me on my 2nd ectopic as the levels were rising as normal but at my first scan there was nothing there. If it is ectopic you must get this dealt with asap otherwise you risk losing your tube (like me). I pray all is well for you though.

Suki - I think you have probably tested early!   I know how hard it is not to though!!! Have you tested since? 

Myra - Sorry to hear you had news of a new baby in the family - it's so hard to be both happy and bloody annoyed at the same time isn't it?  You will get your time though hun - look at what Woking has done on here this last year! Not many of us NON pg ladies left now so our turn is coming!

Ali - Hi hun - how are you?

Well as for me the appointment went as well as I could expect - same old same old - your body is different each cycle etc, I get fed up with hearing that old line...  Anyway we are once again on the short protocol (as MrR is still sure that buserelin isn't right for me) but they are upping my Menopur to 5 vials a day! which is 2 jabs plus the cetrotide jab, so thats 3 a day for me....  At least there is only 10-14 days of injections though!  So I have to call them on day one of my next AF which is possibly next Monday and away we go again.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a great BH weekend, i am afraid i never got to see much of it as was working , but off tomorrow, then only Thursday and Friday and i am off for 10 days, then i only have 4 days left in my current job, i start new job on 17th Sept, really looking forward to it  

Well our trip to Canada is off as dhs family are having problems over there, so we dont want to add to them, not sure what are plans are, may go to Ireland to visit dhs parents for a few days, although that to be honest is not my idea of a break, more like hard work   especially with SIL pg news, thats all they will be talking about, but hey girls i have broad shoulders i can take it  

Beanie, hun, i hope that tomorrows scan will give you some news to what is happening, i am so sorry for you and dh, i really feel for you both, this rollercoaster ride is horrible and i hope that we all can get off it soon, you know where i am if you need a chat   

Bali, well done on day 6 of d/r, i never had any probs till about day 12, watch out for the headaches   and thank you for your support, you know what i mean  

Suki, i hope that Friday brings you some positive news, great that you are off to France, i hope that you have a fab weekend and all your dreams come true   

Ali, my luv, thanks for the pm, love ya  

Clare, well done on e/t, 2 embies back home where they belong, praying for you   

Tracey, thank you for your kind words  

Angie, so lovely to hear from you, i am looking forward to hearing your scan news, i am praying this is your time, thank you for kind words, i feel that special bond to hun, both there together on e/c on our 1st cycle, i would love to hear positive news from you to, keep in touch and let me know how things are going  

Hi to Gill, where are you my lovely, miss you  

Emma, i know that you may pop by for a read, stay in touch hun, although i must admit i do pop on to ARGC thread to see how you are getting on, miss ya  

Tash, miss you to hun, hope that you and the boys are ok and dh of course  

Julesx, goodluck with d/r, hope its not to bad, everything crossed for you hun   

Hi to Hatster, Wildcats, Minow, Jules77, Alisha, Monkey (goodluck for scan this week) and everyone else

I am still struggling with SIL news, i have not plucked up the courage yet to speak to her, i know that it has to be done, just trying to get myself motivated, i have appointment at GP on Friday for sticky blood test before i go with my frosties to see if i need aspirin on this cycle also i am going to ask him if i can have a progesterone blood test on my 2nd week of 2ww, he better say yes  

Well i think i have exhausted myself, catch you all later

Love Myra xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Elly hun, we both posted at the same time, so pleased that you are going again, wow so soon, i wont get to start now till mid October, i hope the new regime is the one for you, i know the feeling of the same old, very frustrating, but you can do this   As for my SIL, long story hun, not really appropriate to post here, if we get together for a coffee sometime hun, i will fill you in  

Love & Hugs to you & Mr Wildcat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - I know how you feel, we are off this weekend to my SIL christening where we are godparents - it's going to be a hard day as she was the one who told me she was pg on my birthday last year! Freddie (the baby) is very cute, and his parents are great and very sensitive to us these days,  but I still wish it was me....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie,

Back from my 2nd scan. I have 7 follicles big enough to record and some smaller ones. I've got my nx scan Friday and then they think EC will be Monday. I must admit, I was hoping for more follicles at this scan as am on 450 Gonal F this time. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for us. Although obviously having some healthy embryos to make it to EC is the most important thing, but I'm also really hoping to get some frosties this time (haven't managed it so far) as we certainly wont be able to afford another fresh cycle for prob a couple of years, as already in too much debt 
Anyway, I'm thinking positive that I wont have to even think abt that soon 

*Mrs W*...Hiya, long time no talk to! We should meet uo for another coffee soon! HUGE HUGE amounts of luck for your nx tx hun. I have everything crossed for you xx

*Myra*...Thanks for your lovely message.  We started on this rollercoaster together, and we WILL both reach the happy ending too hun, you'll see  xx

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all yr 'Good Luck messages'. It's lovely to still feel so welcome here even though I'm at another hospital this time. 

Love Angie xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie well done on your scan - it's hard isn't it when you don't think you will get enough for frosties - I've had 3 fresh cycles now about to do my 4th - not a frostie in sight so far. Hang in there and stay positive. We will go for coffee when you want, just let me know when you are free.

Clareber - I forgot to add in earlier well done for your EC - did you have your transfer yesterday? How did it go?


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Myra and Wildcat,
if you ever meet 4  a coffee in Fleet, please let me know if I can come along as just down the road!!
Glad to see the thread so busy again, was missing hearing everyones news.
beanie...really hope everything starts to get a little better day by day..I am sure it will with time. Wildcat gave some sound advice.

Must go. This was just a quick pop in.

Stomach feels like a large country is trying to get out. trying not to think negatively. I give the embies a little rub each night to just encourage them to dig under the duvet as it were!!!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - the last few weeks must have been absoloutely dreadful for you and dh   I am thinking of you both  

Myra - it helps to have broad shoulders   it doesnt get any easier to deal other peoples pregnancy news does it  apart from that of our fellow FF that is  

Haster - any news on that lap yet  

Jules and Bali - sounds like the d-regging is going well - no signs of   is good

Sukie -     for whenever you test - monday is too early  

Clareber -     sending sticky vibes to you

Debs - have pm'd you  

Angie - well done on your 7 follies, hope they continue to grow big and strong for monday    

Wildcat - glad you have something to change for next time   it seems to have come round quickly. 4th time lucky    

Monkey - good luck for your scan which I think is in a couple of days    let us know how you get on 

Ali -   how are you  

Emma and NVH - missing you already..............

I have been away at my parents for almost a week now and they have helped me to gather my strength and I feel like my old self again  
Got my f/u on friday - not really sure there is anything left to try differently - we shall see  

Love to you all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi wokie ladies..whoops ready for the MASSIVE post  

hi beanie thanks for your lovely pm   must be like hanging in the air for you, so difficult  hope it isn't an ectopic though and you get some answers tomorrow with your scan. 

monkey best of luck with your scan on friday     I'm sure it'll be fine  

jellybabe I was really sad to see that this wasn't your time hun   hope you're ok, it seems like a stint with your folks has done you a world of good.   that's great news. hope the f/u goes well on friday, have you looked at that list on the icsi page? its got some great questions   

debs again I was sad to see your news  actually the news on here made me feel a little down and a little guilty so I didn't post when I got back   glad you are on the slow road to recovery it takes time   good on you for being positive and attacking the bulge!   I've gained 2 stone since I started tx   hoping some exercise will do something   

debs & jelly well done to the pair of you for being so strong.. I was miserable and mopey for weeks after my bfn's well done  

clareber congrats with being pupo.. let the madness really commence!   I don't know if it helps, I used a luke warm hot water bottle on my belly every night (as I have a bit of a spare tyre there atm and it seems to get a bit chilly  ) hoping this is the one for you 

myra yipee! not many work days left for you then! I hope you're feeling better about your sil, must be really difficult   ohh what pants about canada.. that's somewhere I'd love to visit.  Good for you getting some testing done.. 

sukie you're as bad as me! that's probably rather early      my first positive was 2 days before actual test day.. even though I did one about four days before that too   will you be in france when you test   got everything crossed for you    

angie great to hear from you.. 7 follies is pretty good, I only got 3 but it only takes one    really hoping this is 3rd time lucky for you.. its YOUR time   glad the house move went well

wildcat.. those f/u can be very same old same old.. and things are repeated but I always felt I had to try something different each time.. its this odds thing too.. we were told 1 to 4 goes to strike it lucky so heres hoping this is YOUR time too       bliemy thats come round quick!

Hi Ali how you doing? have you been on your holiday yet? did I miss that?   will you go for tx again this year?

bali and jules oooohhh that d/r is a right one   but actually the s/e were never as bad each time ..heres hoping you escape some of the hot flushes and headaches ladies    

Hi tracy  

jules sorry to read your sad news hope you and dh are helping each other at this difficult time.. thinking of you both  

emma and nvh we're all sorry to lose you two, but will pop by /lurk on your threads to see how you're getting on. may even post on the argc thread on purpose this time emma   pmsl

gill where are you hiding?

hatster howz that garden/allotment of yours? whens your lap/hyst? 

Kerry howz it going?  any news on Katy yet?? 

barney how you doing? good luck with taht scaan on monday    

think that just about covers everyone.. 
feel very tired now! 
well the scan went well today and we saw the little heartbeat which made us both cry   just can't believe it ..got some piccys and just keep staring at them. I was so scared after reading the news on here and some other threads. feel exhausted with it all as I hardly slept last night. 

we had a good time in france although the weather was rubbish and rained most days mostly showers. On the first campsite we were next to a very young french couple who screamed and shouted at each other in the middle of the night and then made the noisiest love ..tents are not very soundproof   
I was up about 4 times a night weeing which is no fun in a tent   (hadn't bargained on that) but we ate like kings croissants, crepes, chichis, cakes   .. so fortunately for france it rained and I couldn't put the bikini on that I had bought (actually bought two so was feeling optimistic  ) but we had a great time eating our way around different towns! 
then on the last two days glorius sun and then we nearly missed our ferry home..all in all quite entertaining!! 
if anyone is still awake after that post!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - congratulations on seeing bubs little heartbeat   it is such a wonderful thing to see - so pleased for you and dh. Sounds like you had a nice time in France despite the weather   Dont feel afraid to post your good news - we need success stories like yours to give us all hope    look after yourself and little bubs and let us know how you are getting on

ps hows the allotment   is it all overgrown

Thanks for the tip off on the icsi thread   will have a read. I not really strong at all - it is just that if I dwell on what might have been, etc it just destroys me so I have to look forward and battle on


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks Jelly  
I read through the posts and what a mill you and your dh have been through  a real rollercoaster of emotions and then to be dashed at the end ..truelly  mean     I think i would of gone awol. 

actually during the 2ww I was starting to get really a bit desperate and looking abroad at what tx was available and how many embies could be transferred as I felt sure that iui was just a no goer and I'm being hounded by this clinic I contacted in india! they keep ringing and emailiing me now and I dont want to call india to call them off! but think i'm going have to  

my brother looked of the allotment whilst we were away but yeah very overgrown ..3 ft high lettuces   but we picked our first squash and sweetcorn yesterday


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Alisha sounds like you had a good time in france, and the talk of all that food has made me hungry now!! But will try not to give in and just stick to my fruit this morning. seeing the heartbeat must have been fantastic and such a lovely feeling are you going to put pics on here? 

I have my next app at woking and we are hoping that all bloods and tests come back ok so as to do egg donation. Feeling a bit nervous incase its not, and the app on 18th seems ages away as i am so eager to know, i have been always told that i am such a patient person but dont know the patience has gone the last few days if i could stop thinking about it maybe it would go faster? I know it sounds dreadfull and selfish and i dont mean to be but i keep thinking that if any of the tests come back that i cant then i have wasted time as i could of been on first ivf now!! I just want to get that first one started. Any way enough of me going on about me i hope all you ladies are having a nice day


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Alisha - so glad you saw the heartbeat, I am over the moon for you.  As Jelly says, it is the success stories of our fellow FFs that keep us going.  Glad you had a good holiday eating your way round France, well you are eating for 2 now, so what a great excuse  

Jelly - welcome back

Clareber - glad you are staying positive   

Angie - well done on your follies.  Just remember 3rd time lucky with 7 lucky follies     

Myra - sorry to hear the trip to Canada is off, hope you find something else to do.  Congrats on your new job.  Sorry you are still struggling with your SIL news  .  

Wildcat - sorry it was the same old story at your follow up.  Loads of luck for your next cycle   

Sukie -   .  Hang in there, not long now.  Bet you can't wait to get away.  

Tracy - well done on the gym visit, just got to keep it going now  .  Time will fly by till the 18th, but I think once you are in the system, you just want to get going.  Hope all the tests come back ok for you   

Bali and Jules - good luck with the ongoing dregs.

I managed another   ride yesterday evening, but it was alot shorter than Monday's epic journey as the old legs were still feeling achey and my   was still a bit tender   Will go out again tonight and try and stay out a bit longer and go a bit further.  Need to get my body into a bikini in 5 weeks time and don't want to scare the other holidaymakers  

 to every one else.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all, or is it Afternoon,

At work today so just a quickie, then out and about,

Alisha, so pleased with your scan news, thats fantastic   France sounded great, i love frence food, and you've got a great excuse.

Chelseabun, well done on the cycling, keep up the good work.  Where are you going on your hols?

Angie, well done on your follies so far.  

Myra, hows you today hun?

Tracey the 18th will soon be with you, 

Wildcats,    for your next cycle, thats come round quick.

Sukie, hang in there hun and stay positive  

Hi to everyone else i've missed 

Love Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you are all well

Alisha How long was that post...well done I'm proud of you  I'm so pleased your scan went well today, will we all get to see the pics of the scan? Hope France was good it sounds like some good food, hopefully I'll be eating some of that soon . We have to leave at 7.30 tomorrow morning for a ten am sailing 

Myra I hope it all goes well at the docs on Fri and he will give you the blood test that you want  It's hard when some one close got pregnant I found out from my sister that my cousin who lives in Kerry in Ireland is pregnant with her second child and they got married two months before me and Dh. I was supposed to go visit them when I was over in Ireland last month but I couldn't face see them looking all happy, though I love them very much 

Clareber I hope you are not starting to crazy on the tww, I hope the time goes quickly for you  

Angie good luck at your next scan and well done on lucky number seven. 

Debs well done you be in that bikini in no time 

Bali   

Tracey I hope all the tests come back ok 

Jelly I hope the follow up goes well   

Elly Good luck starting again and I hope you get a BFP   No I haven't tested again I have learnt my lession but I'll test in the morning 

Jules I hope the headaches and AF pains have gone 

Sorry to anyone I've missed 

Sukie x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one..........

Sukie - sending you lots of         for testing   Got everything crossed  

Night night all


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi to everyone,

Suki...I know you are off on holiday but    

Debs..when are you off on your hols....I would not even consider a bikini as really would not be fair to everyone else on the beach, so good luck with the cycling...I did the London to Brighton once and don't think I have ridden a bike since   

Wildcat...thanks for asking. EC went "well"  but a little disappointed at having no frosties. never mind. 2 Beautiful embryos on board hopefully making themselves at home. 

Alisha...you should not have worried about posting. It has been quite sad on here recently, which is part of this whole fertility cycle, but happy endings keep us all going and make us believe it can happen for us too, so post that scan picture when you can!!

Angie...great news on the number of follies...you'll be banking loads at that rate!

Tracey...hope the tests give you the results you need.

Elly.(again!!)..I hope this cycle is the one for you. Good luck with number 4. You have always been so positive and upbeat for me you  deserve great success

Good luck to all those down regging and stimming...any chance of an updated list...don't know if I am asking Jules or jellybabe as can't remember!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm absolutely delighted to announce on behalf of Kate and Nigel the safe arrival of Maxwell Henry Thacker at 22:30 yesterday evening weighing 8lb 1 oz after a 2.5 hour established labour ( gas and air). Quote from mum, "he is absolutely perfect in every way". Mum, dad and baby all doing well and hoping to be home today. I have a photo on my phone but can't download it, he is G.or.g.e.o.u.s!!

WELL DONE KATE AND NIGEL ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF 'FIDGET'. ENJOY EVERY MOMENT WITH YOUR LONG AWAITED SON[/color]

I am going to start a thread on birth announcements so if anyone wants to post a message there, Kate can print it for her memories box if she has one.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello..promise this one won't be as long!  
sukie have a lovely time i france.. will be thinking of you too hope its good news on your return     

thanks kerry for letting us know  

BRILLIANT news about the arrival of baby Maxwell           
well done kate and many congrats to you and nigel

clareber howz it going onthe 2ww ..I've always found the first week goes quickly but the second really drags   hope you're keeping yourself busy. when do you go back to work?     

hey bali tracy jelly  and you other wokies  
got to get ready for work now.. shaall try and post the piccys later if i can work out how


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I have to dash, wanted to say ....

Ktx - congrats on the birth of your baby boy!  You must be so proud of him (and you!) wishing you all the best. Don't forget to post piccys!


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning girls,

Kate congratulations on the new arrival of Maxwell, look forward to seeing the pickies

Sukie good luck with testing today     and have a great time sailing

Clareber well done on being PUPO, and don't worry about not getting any frosties cause you won't need them, lots of sticky vies for you    

Alisha, looking forward to seeing your scan pics

Fingers, thanks for letting us all know about the new arrival 

Julesx, how you feeling today?  I'm having the weirdest dreams that keep waking me up so really tired, also had a horrible headache yesterday, and its still lingering there now so am chilling out today as day off today 

Hi to all you other Woking ladies love Bali xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Sukie - good luck for testing whenever you do it     

Clareber - hows the 2ww going   lots of   to you too. It is Jules how does the list not me  

Kate - congratulations to you and dh on the safe arrival of Maxwell  

Alisha - would love to see the scan picture   can you help   I am growing courgettes - they keep flowering and then the flowers drop off and no fruit develops - is this a common problem   thought Id ask our resident Percy Thrower   

Angie - hope the next scan goes well for you    

Bali - sorry that you are having a few side affects - all for a good cause though  

Debs - hows that   today   still a bit saddle sore    

Myra, Wildcat, Ali, Gill, Tracey, Minow, Bendy


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi 
I am at the Nuffield for my 4th icsi. On our 2nd go I got pregnant but had a m/mc at 6 weeks. Started my injections on Monday and will probably have EC either next Friday or the following Monday. I am very very tired on this cycle! We had 1st go oct '06, 2nd Jan 07, C&C March '07, 3rd go June '07.

I think I might need a big break from it all if this one doesn't go to plan though we do have 2 frosties from our last go so fingers crossed!!

take care
xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning all

Babycat - good luck for your fourth ICSI.  You have had a tough year, its not much wondered you are tired.    

Sukie -   

Clareber -   .  Hope you are keeping positive  

Jelly - the   is feeling a bit better today.  I figure if I keep up the cycling more frequently, then it will toughen up my big  .

Kate - congrats on the birth of Maxwell.  .  I'm sure I went to school with a Nigel Thacker - could just be a coincidence, but the name rings a bell for me!

Bali - I am off to Northern Cyprus.  Hope the headache subsides and the weird dreams.  

Jules x - hope you are still surviving the dregs.

Monkey -    for tomorrow

Having a nightmare at work this morning as the aircon has broken down - it is like working in a Sauna, hopefully this will help me to lose a few more of excess pounds!!!  I like to be warm, but this is extreme, even for me  

Hello to all the other lovely Woking ladies.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I've left messages everywhere, so might as well here as well... 
*Kate and Nigel*....HUGE Congratulations to you both on the safe arrival of baby Maxwell 
I'm so very pleased for you both       xxxx

As for me......Thanks for all yr good luck wishes and enquiries abt my tx, I have my last scan tomorrow morning and then they'll confirm if it's EC as planned on Monday  I can't believe I'm at that point AGAIN! I hope it's 3rd time lucky. I'm looking forward to comparing HH's sandwiches to Wokings, lol  I'll report back 

Catch you all later.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome babycat, and heaps of luck with your fourth cycle  , you must be exhausted after  the year you've had  , but i think fourth time lucky.

Angie good luck for egg collection  

Chelsea, sorry about your air conditioning, and thanks for the good wishes, have a fab time in Cyprus 

Jelly, my tomatoes are doing that, they flower then nothing, i can't work it out

Off for some yummy dinner soon love Bali xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all

don't know how to put the piccy into my post so it'll have to do on the side there! the other 2 piccys are more of the yolk sac which slightly confuses the image. 

jelly and bali .. regarding your no fruit show.. there's been a real lack of  pollinating insects around due to the crappy weather so that may be one reason. If they are too wet the flowers will drop too. As for the cougettes ours are dying back already although I think that might be my brothers watering (or lack of  ) but they produce male and female flowers. the ones you want to stay are the ones with the little bulb behind the flower as these will develope into fruit .  forgive me if you know this and I'm teaching your granny to suck eggs   You could make sure they are getting pollinated by doing it yourself with a little paintbrush. Are you feeding them too? as they're pretty greedy buggers! and make sure you remove ready to eat ones asap.  

back into work tomorrow.. got an assignment to do this weekend and a grueller of a week next week and will be doing about 45+hours  

hope the d-reggers are doing good.  
clareber 
angie lots of luck with that scan and e/c on Monday   
welcome babycat   best of luck with your icsi   what a busy year you've had 
bali cyprus sounds like bliss  

hi to everyone else and have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - I love your scan photo - how wonderful to see little bubs   

Thanks for the courgette advice - I know nothing about them   just threw some in the ground the night before my lap in May. I shall go and look for buds behind the flowers and also take my paint brush with me  

Sukie    

 to all the other girls on treatment and not on treatment atm


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning girls,

Alisha, I love your scan photo, well done.  I've been down to the greenhouse in my gym jams with my paint brush(not sure what i need to do with it mind?) to look for buds behind the flowers.  I think i may have been watering them too much then, every other day and feed every 4 weeks?  Thanks for the advice though Alisha as i know nothing about growing stuff .  Was thinking of having a vegtable patch next year but maybe that was a ambitious thought .

Any news from anyone.  Still got a groggy headache, drinking heaps as well 

Love to everyone love Bali xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Just to let you know that we had our scan this morning and I am pleased to report that we saw one little heartbeat   . There is a second sac but they couldn't see anything else so I am going back again for another scan in 2 weeks just to be sure.

I am bit behind on the posts but Sukie    - hope you had good news today.

Hi everyone else - especially Debs, thanks for all your    - it obviously did the trick  

xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

Monkey...congrats on your scan...a dream come true...hope you have a fab 9 months...!!!

Alisha...love the scan photo- are you back to work on monday too? I will be glad to be busy but would rather be busy without 32 children!!!!

Angie- good luck with EC on Moday- did I read that you are not at Woking now? Where are you?

Suki...hoping it was great news today...let us know when you are ready.  

Babycat- what a year you ahve both had- hope this cycle goes really well for you both

Hi to everyone else I have missed but running short of time.

Is there another Woking meet up soon? I am happy to organised one if need be but also happy just to go along and enjoy.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Well it has been a very difficult couple of weeks for us.
I still can't believe that my father in law has passed away. I was really close to him and was like a second Dad, who was always there for us, and so supportive during our ups and downs. It just makes me so sad to think that any children we do have will never know such a wonderful grandfather. It was a really lovely service and we managed to have some family time as my DH's 2 sisters flew over from Australia and we haven't all been together for so long.

Things are begining to settle down, and we all need to start getting back to normal. I had an appointment with Mr C on Wednesday, and they took some blood to see if there are any clotting abnormalities etc that may be why we haven't been successful so far. We should get the results next week, and I am on the countdown now to stat DR on 11th September.

I haven't been on here for ages, so completely behind on all your news.
Sending lots of    to you all whatever stage of treatment you are at.

Lots of love

Jules xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Monkey -    fantastic news. 

Angie -    for Monday and EC

Bali - keep up the liquid intake.  Hope the headache has subsided.

Alisha - fantastic scan photo

Jules77 - so sorry to hear the news of your FIL  .  Good luck for your appt on Wednesday and with the blood tests   .

Suki - hope you got the result you wanted today   

Hello to everyone else.  Got to dash and have a glass of champers is it is the last day of working for my present company.  New company takes us over on Monday


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie update.....

Just back from what should have been my last scan, and it appears I'm not 'cooked' yet!  
I now have another scan Monday (shd hv bn EC that day) and then EC will be Weds now.
Oh well, it's got to be right I suppose.
I have 10 big follies at the mo' and a few others that may catch up by Weds.

Have a good day all.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Right I have scanned the pages since I was last on, so I think I caught up.

Jellybabe and Chelseabun - I was sorry to read that it didn't work this time for you. I hope that time is healing your pain and that your follow up appointments give you some answers for the next try  
Beanie - I don't know what I can say other than I am absolutley Gutted for you. Why does this journey have to be so cruel? I hope that your tests can give you some answers.  
Clarebear - I hope that the 2WW is going ok for you. I have everything crossed and sending lots of sticky vibes.
Angie - Sending your follies lots of    for growing over the weekend, and will be thinking of you on Wed for E/C
Myra - Sounds like you have been having a tough time. We can all sympathise with how you feel on your SIL news. Sorry that the trip to Canada has been cancelled. Sending you a  
Sukie - I hope testing today gives you a BFP   Have a great time in France.
BabyCat - Welcome. I Hope it is 4th time lucky for you.
Emma and Tash - Will miss you on this thread as you always made me laugh. Please stop by from time to time to tell us how you are getting on.

Kate - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Baby Maxwell   
Monkeylove & Alisha - Congratulations on yours scans. I must have been wonderful to see the heartbeat. If you let me know your EDD I will update the list.

 to Minow, Ali, Bendy, Wildcats, Bali, and all you other lovely ladies.

I have a busy weekend. Off to my friends hen night tomorrow and then a Christening tomorrow. 

Love Jules xx

Hope you all have a nice weekend, and will catch up more next week.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

It has been quite a while since my last list, so I hope it is up to date - but please PM me for any changes 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET in Oct/Nov
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 - waiting on bloods re egg share. Appointment on 18th Aug
Beanie 
Jellybabe 
Chelseabun 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Wildcats

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Jules 77

DownRegging









Julesx - Starts D/R 17th August
Bali - Started D/R 23rd August

Stimming









Angie - E/C 5th September
Babycat - E/C 7th September

 2WW PUPO !! 








Sukie - ET 17th August - Test date 31st Aug
Clareber - E/T - 27th Aug

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08  - EDD??
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD??
Monkey2007 - EDD??

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Ktx, congratulations to you and dh on the birth of baby Maxwell, carnt wait to see the piccies  
Alisha, loving the scan picture of your little beanie, so pleased for you, congratulations  
Monkey, yippee one lovely HB, so excited for you  
Bali, hope you start feeling better soon, you will once you start stimms  
Suki,    hope today made all your dreams come true  
Jules77, so sorry that you are still feeling down regarding FIL, i hope things start to get better for you and dh soon, goodluck with the blood tests hun, hope they give you some answers  
Clare, hope your embies are snuggling in hun, fingerscrossed  
Wildcat, thanks for your pm, will give you a call when i get back from my jollies  

Well off to Ireland tomorrow, i know its not the same as going to Canada, but afraid it will have to do for now, at least i get to go on a plane, going till Wednesday, told dh that is all i can handle as we are staying with the in laws, hopefully they wont keep going on about SILor else i will give them a good  
Catch you all when i get back, take care all


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Jules..the list is great.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Jules*..thanks for updating the list 

*Myra*..Have a good break in Ireland. I hope yr inlaws are sensitive to the situation, but also not too much so, as the whole, sympathy-pussy-footing-around-you-thing is worse sometimes isn't it  I hope you end up having a lovely break hun x

Hi everyone else 

Love Angie x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

KTx - Mega congratulations on the safe arrival of Maxwell       

Monkey - show us the scan - so lovely to see the heartbeat  

Sukie - hope you're ok        

Clareber - hope they are snuggling in        

Jules77 - I know how hard it is to lose a loved one. Hope you and DH are coping ok. Thanks for the updated list  

Angie - well done on those follies - my last EC was delayed by 2 days and I got more eggs than anticipated so keeping everything crossed for you          

Babycat - fingers and toes crossed that this is your time          

Myra - be strong - enjoy your trip to Ireland  .

Alisha 'Percy Thrower' - do you know how to prune apple trees?

Bali - oooohhhh those headaches - know how you feel hun - keep going they'll be gone soon  

As for me.................. had my baseline scan today and everything is good. Nice thin lining and starting stimms tomorrow - yikes - 2 injections again! Gonna feel waterlogged for the next few weeks! My friend who lives 3 doors away is even donating bottles of milk to make sure I'm getting my 2 pints a day! 

Em and Tash - how are you both? Em hope the monitoring is going well   Tash - has that bl**by rash finally gone?  

Hello to all at WN  

Have a fab weekend,

Jules x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Jules,
why u up at 1.38 AM


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Obviously barking mad   from d/regs   

Paying for the late night now  as the builders who are converting our loft arrived at 8am   Thought I'd be able to doze on the sofa - but there's a lot of noise up there   But it will be worth it when it's all done in a few weeks  

Enjoy your weekends ladies -  

Jules x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm new to this board.  We have our first consultation on Tuesday with Mr. Brooks?  Does anyone know him?  Does Andrew Riddle still work at the Nuffield?

Soulcyster


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Soulcyster   Yes Mr R is still at WN and Mr B also gets a high rating on here so you'll be in good hands  

Good luck  

Jules x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Hope your all having a good weekend?  I was working yesterday but day off today thank god, as completely knacker ed.  Has anyone got any advice, my DH started taking on of our trees down in the back garden yesterday and he has taken a small nest down with a couple of young birds in it.  The nest has broken up so they are in a bucket in our garage.  Tried calling RSPB and RSPCA but no joy!  We have managed to feed one of them a little bit but the other seems very shocked, Help?  We might try and make a make shift nest and put them in another tree, any advice?

Hope your all well, and welcome Soulcyster, we are under Mr Brook and hes lovely 

Take care love Bali xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oohh no Bali    I've had to ring the rspca about a hedgehog once try this number..
RSPCA's 24-hour national cruelty & advice line on 0870 55 55 999. 

hope they can advise you 

you probably need to get them outside so at least the parents maybe able to feed them I reackon.. but I'm no expert!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Just a quickie
Unfortunately it was a BFN for us   Had a nice time in France and will be waiting for the NHS funding to get started again but not sure when that will be yet 
Clareber I hope that you get a lovely BFP  
Good luck to all who are doing treatment and I'll catch up properly later on in the week 

Sukie


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Sukie*..I'm so very sorry to hear it was a BFN for you this time hun  I'm glad you're being positive and looking forwards to the next attempt. I've always felt that helps a bit. I know nothing really helps though and it's just so unfair. I'm thinking of you and yr DH hun xx

*Claire*...Hi hun, in answer to your question, I'm at Holly House in Essex this time. Lots of luck for your test day. I wasn't sure what day it is, but lots and lots of luck. xx

As for me.....
I just had my final scan and I'm 'cooked'. I have about 14 follies, ranging up to 23 in size. EC will be Weds and I do my trigger shot tonight at 11.45pm.
I'm on heaps of drugs this time after EC/ET,  I think due to the history from my last 2 ICSI's so I hope they make the difference. 
I'll keep you all posted... 

Thanks for all yr good luck wishes, it's lovely to still feel part of this group even though I'm at a different hospital this time.

Love Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all  

Sukie so sorry to hear about your bfn    Where will ur NHS go be, do you know??

Angie good luck for Wednesday, hope ec goes smoothly for you and you get lots of juicy eggs!!   

Bali those poor little birds!  I hate finding animals that are hurt or lost or anything as its soo sad.  i hope you get some advice on what to do!  There mummy wont come back once they have been moved away so they will die- so dont stick them in the tree they need to go to the RSPCA  

Just popped on to say a big hello to you all     and to wish you lots of  

Love to you all 

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie..............

Sukie -   so gutted for you    

Clareber -  

Angie - Good luck for ec        

Bali & Jules - hope jabbing is going ok  

Bendy - how are you and bubs   good to hear from you

 will catch up with everyone else soon


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sukie-sorry for your bfn.

angie good luck fr EC

Am just lurking at the moment hi to all wn girlies

strawbs xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sukie - sorry to hear about your BFN -   - hope your NHS cycle is here before you know it.

Clare - how are you getting on?   

Angie - good luck for tomorrow   . Look forward to hearing how you get on and really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you.

Hello everyone else - hope you are all ok


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Sukie - so sorry it was a BFN  but as Angie says it's good to hear that you are being positive and ready to get going with the NHS. Wishing you lots of luck next time           Glad to hear you had a good tine in France.

Clareber - how are you doing - when do you test?          

Angie - well done on those follies and good luck for EC on Wednesday          I remember that you were going to be on a cocktail of drugs - good luck  

Bali - sorry to hear about your bird problem   I'm so soft when it comes to animals - can't watch wildlife programmes on TV - even the Spring Watch with Bill Oddie had it's sad moments when baby animals didn't make it   Hoping it was a happy outcome  

Wildcats - have you got a start date yet?

Myra - are you having an FET at WN?

Emma - if you are lurking - how's it going? Give us an update on your progress?

I'm just feeling waterlogged   and WOT - MORE MILK!!!!!!!!!!!! It will all be worth it when I get my BFP. Lots of PMA PMA PMA................       

Hello at all you lovely WN ladies and honorary members   

Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sukie...so sorry hun  
Angie ...good luck with EC on Wed   
Clarebear.....any exciting news to tell us yet
Bali and Jules keep     
Elly and Gill......hope everything is going well....when r your scans   
Emma......hope youre blood test results r ok and that u can start tx real soon.  
Congrats Kate   
Myra.....hows you...been thinkin about you lots   
Hi Soulsyster and babycat   to all the other Woking girls......Kerry, Tash,Hatser, monkey. Alisha, Bendy, Jules77, Beanie, Strawbs, and anyone i may have missed

Had an expensive trip to Holland and Barret on Sun and  stocked up on Q10 co enzyme, Agnus Castus, Spirilina and wheatgrass juice........so many pills. Hope to get blood test results back tomorrow then booking an appointment with Mr S. Lets get that rollercoaster started..... 

Love always Ali xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sukie I'm so sorry hun   I hope you're OK..? glad you had a nice time in france..did you eat lots of cakes and crepes like me  

Welcome Soulcyster  

Hey ali that's brilliant really glad you're off to see Mr S   that#s great news you're starting soon  

clareber how you doing hun?     

hey bendy howz the pregnancy going?

angie way to go with those follies hope they've got some great eggies in there   best of luck with e/c    

bali how did you get on with those birdies?

jules 77 hope you and dh are OK  

how are the dreg girlies getting on?

monkey congrats on seeing the heartbeat how amazing is that?!  hope you get some answers for the other sac  

great to hear from you strawbs  

jelly how are you>?

hi to you other wokies got enrolment week this week so mad busy ..just woofed my brekky down and off for a shower catch you all later have a good day  
ps... eating like a horse atm   dp asked me if I could do the baby any harm by being gutsy   (I had a cheese sandwich extra than him yesterday   and he considered this to be overeating


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning everyone - I'm so busy at the moment I dont get much time to come on here!

Sukie, sorry to hear you had a BFN this time  It's good to see you are looking forward and staying positive.

Angie - well done on your follies hun - I'm assuming you are in for EC today? Good luck!     are you staying home for your 2ww this time?

Ali - I know what you mean about the pills, I rattle when I walk these days what with the pregnacare, vit c, Q10, omega 3, sometimes iron/zinc - it's a good job we don't have a problem swallowing tablets!

JulesX - yeah, water, milk, (pee) water, (pee) water, milk, (pee) pills, jabs, (pee) water - I think there is a pattern here!

Bali - have you tried calling Wildlife Aid in Leatherhead? they are on the tv and they help all kinds of lost, orphaned and injured wildlife - they will be able to advise you - http://www.wildlifeaid.org.uk

Hi Soulcyster! welcome to the board!

Myra - hope you are having a fab time in Ireland

Jules77 - it's so very sad when you lose a parent or a parent in law - I hope your dh is OK. MrW lost his gran a couple of years ago, and we so wanted her to meet any siblings we have so I know how you must be feeling right now. 

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I missed you but I only had time to read back a few pages.

As for me I went to Woking yesterday for my baseline scan as AF arrived when I woke up (nice timing this month!) - what a day I had - I arrived for my 1pm appointment and it was empty so I got the scan done fairly quick - then I ended up waiting 20 minutes to see the nurse who came in to give me my tx plan and drug prescriptions, it went downhill from there.....

First she got the dates wrong on the drug form (the one that tells you when to take X and Y) as she started the Menopur on day 3 - when it's meant to be day 2 - so she had to fill the form in again - then she got the dosage wrong - I have been increased to 375 up from 225 - which she hadn't noticed so my prescription was for the 30 menopur package when it should have been the 45 one - so another form had to be filled in.

After double and triple checking everything (because by now I just didn't trust her) I went to the pharmacy to get the drugs and they informed me that they didn't have any Cetrotide in! So I have to go back today to get it (as it has now been delivered). There were 2 other ladies there waiting for Cetrotide too - one of whom takes hers at 6am so she HAD to get some yesterday - I hope she managed to get it sorted out.

So the upshot is I start Menopur tonight - 2 jabs for me this time as I'm on 5 a day!!! It looks like EC will be 17th September


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Mrs.W*...Hiya hun. No my EC is tomorrow, it was Mon, but I wasn't quite cooked so I had to stimm for a few more days. I did trigger shot last night. I'm just hoping all the changes in drugs etc that I am on this time makes the difference. 
Good luck for the start of yr cycle  (I was on 2 jabs of Menopur last time 2, lots of fiddling around, and you feel like a pin cushion!) I'm on Gonal F this time, so luckily was just one pen a time as the dose can be changed in the pen. I wish you and Mr.W all the luck in the world and I hope this cycle passes by quickly for you.
In answer to yr question, I decided to stay at home for 2ww again and had to fight a bit for the cert' as they only give 1week normally, but what with my horrid shifts, going through Xray machines and the stress of Heathrow atm, I think it's important.
When I'm on the home stretch (ET will be Sat or Mon, depending on if I'm lucky enough to get blasts or not), maybe we can meet for another coffee and catch up x 

Hi everyone else,
I did trigger shot last night (I'm always so scared that I'm going to break the blooming thing!! 
and EC is planned for abt 11.45 tomorrow. So far I have only had a 2 and 5cell (1st ICSI) and lonely 2cell (2nd ICSI) transfered on a 2 day transfer both times. I'm at least hoping for a 3day transfer and higher cells as I know I will be hoping too much to get to blasts. Anyway, what will be will be now.

Love to all of you, 

Angie xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning all!

Sukie -  , so sorry to hear that you got a BFN, but glad you are looking forward.  Hopefully your NHS go will come round quickly. 

Clareber -   , hope being back at school is taking your mind off things for your final week.

Angie - fab news on all those follies, loads of luck for EC tomorrow.   

Wildcat - great news that you are back on the rollercoaster.  Hope you get your missing drug today.   

Soulcyster - welcome to the thread

Alisha - I can't see that one extra cheese sarnie is being gutsy, but you are eating for 2 now, so what the heck  

Ali - good luck with your appt with Mr S and hope you don't rattle too much with all those pills inside you.  I am off to stock up on the vitamin C and zinc today, so Holland and Barratt are doing well out of us girls  

Jules x - its amazing that with all the liquid intake we don't pop.  I guess you must be going in for EC shortly.

Monkey - hi there, hope you are ok   

Strawbs - hello and glad you are still lurking.  Do you have any plans yet?

Jelly - hello to you and hope you are ok.  

Bendy - hello, hope everything is going ok for you.

Hello to all the other WN ladies.

Just received my Dr Beer book from Amazon (Is your body baby friendly), Mr B will not be impressed that I am reading up on such things as he strongly advised me against going down the immune testing route.  But hey, a little knowledge on the subject won't hurt me, will it

Take care
Debs


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Sukie, i', so sorry for you Hun,      , but glad your staying positive for the next treatment, lets hope your PCT is good and quick and process it swiftly.

Myra, Hope Ireland, and i hope not too much talk about the SIL  .  When are you starting your FET at woking?

Chelseabun, I'm very impressed on your new reading material, keep up the good work 

Ali, how exciting that your nearly ready to start again.    

Jules x, water, milk pee, jabs, water, milk, pee sounds so familiar.  I work in the community so keep having to ask my patients if i can use their loo, how embarrassing is that!  I even had to do my injection in the car last night, down a side road.  People must of thought i was a junkie, i felt really naughty .

Angie, good luck for tomorrow and well done on all those follies     

Wildcat, great news that your starting again soon, you'll be having your EC two days before me!  On the 2ww together, to keep each other sane, good luck     .  Hope your got all your drugs sorted, but what a day!

Alisha, gosh all over one extra cheese sandwich, doesn't he realise you'll eating for two!  Glad he can't see how much i eat .  You eat what you fancy love 

Jules77, hope your OK love   

Strabs, glad you lurking, how are you?

Monkey, glad the scan went well,     

Bendy, hows the pregnancy going Hun?  Hope your keeping well.

Tash and emma, if you lurking, how are you both, hope all is well 

And all other woking ladies that I've missed  

As for me, the orphan birds are now in the hands of the RSPCA.  Had the shift from hell at work on Saturday, so spent sunday getting over it, then another very busy shift yesterday, hence a quiet day today.  All house work done so now catching up on line.  Finally got the old witch on sunday and having my baseline scan tomorrow afternoon.  Still upping the fluids and spending a good portion of my day on the toilet 

Love to you all Bali xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I have some news

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110135.0

not sure if that will work

strawbs xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Strawbs, I've sent you a message on the your other thread, but just to say again, thats fantastic news love         

Take care Love Bali xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

absolutely fabulous news- so pleased for you both. Look after yourself- precious cargo on board!!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just wanted to say...

*Strawbs*....That's absolutely wonderful news hun!      
Huge congratulations to you and yr DH xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

It's quiet on here at the mo,  off for my baseline scan today, my DH can't come so my nice SIL is coming with me for moral support as its my first one and all that.  Hi to everyone love Bali xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

strawbs that's brilliant hun!       congratulations what a lovley surprise   Specially after having a diastrous ivf ..wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

wildcat sorry to hear you had a battle getting your dates and meds right   best of luck with this tx and hope the jab went well  

bali good luck with your b/scan hope you're nicely d-regged   my dp could never go with me cause of work so I no how you feel. glad sil will be with you   

ang hope all is going well for you this morning and we'll see you today only if you're up for it ! sending lots of   vibes your way  

hi to you other wokies have a lovely day everyone  

I caved in and got some shortbread (tesc's finest  ) yesterday and hid them in my bag   so dp wouldn't find the box! 
but I am doing 15mins every morning on the exercise bike   
horrid long day at work again today ttfn

just thought I'd better edit that.. I only ate a couple of biccy's not the whole box


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh Alisha, you do make me chuckle, hiding the goodies in your bag, don't worry about it love, enjoy it, the weight will come off afterwards,

Hope your day is good love Bali xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Can't believe how quiet it is on here! No one has posted since 08.10 this morning!

Strawbs - I have posted on the other thread, but what wonderful news. Congratulations - I am so pleased for you.

Angie - I hope that E/C went well today. Look forward to hearing how you got on. Lots of juicy eggies I hope.

Sukie - So sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time. Sending you and your DH a  

Wildcat - Can't belive you are starting again already - Where does the time go. I have everything crossed that this cycle will be the one.

Myra - I hope that you manage to have a good time in Ireland and not to much baby talk.

Bali - How did the baseline scan go. Are you ready to move onto Stimms?

Clarbear - How are you doing on the 2WW. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.   When is your test date?

I am on the countdown now to Starting D/R. I get my treatment plan on Friday and the blood results we did last week to see if there might be anything lurking. I then start jabbing next week.

 to everyone else.
Jules xxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,
2ww really dragging now. Opinions please on first time to test- shouldn't test till Monday but driving me mad. Have succumbed tonight and bought 2  early pregnancy tests which supposedly give a result 4 days early. What are the negatives of testing tomorrow? Fed up of knicker checking all day, at least a negative would mean I would stop getting my hopes up.The longer it goes on, the more hopeful I get. I dread going until Monday and then getting a negative. At least a BFN now would prepare me for the arrival of AF. I am really worried about it starting in work and then having to carry on teaching straight away.
Opinions please....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks again for all your good wishes 

Firstly...*Clare*...My opinion, and it's only my opinion, is to NOT test early hun. I know it's hard, but if you were to get a BFN, then you have to go through it twice as you still have to re-test on test day. I've been on this site through 2 ICSI attempts and have seen many people test early only to wish they hadn't. You can still get a BFP after a BFN on a 4day early test hun, why put yourself through it? You have to do what's best for you, but I just think it's best to wait. Not long now hunny. I know the 2ww is absolutely horrid, but hang in there hun. I will be there in a few days, so I do sympathise 

We got home from EC at abt 5.30pm'ish. It's a 3hr round trip to the hospital, so we've clocked up quite a few miles lately.
We got 8 eggs. 
We were hoping for a few more, but I'm happy with 8. Considering how badly wrong my last cycle went (getting 12eggs and only 1 (Rocky) fertilising), I have learnt that the number of eggs you get doesn't really mean a lot) 
ET will be Fri, Sat or Mon depending if we have a 2/3 day or blast transfer. (I think it's more likely to be a 2 or 3 day transfer though as they will only let you try for blasts at Holly House if you get at least 5 good quaality eggs.) However, they do let your remaining embies after ET progress and if they make it to blasts, then they freeze them, so I'm pleased about that 
I'm on the sofa now still feeling pleasantly 'spaced' from the GA , so sorry if I've written anything backwards 

I'm really nervous abt tomorrows call after my last attempt (I get DH to answer, bless him, as I'm chicken  )

Anyway, I'll keep you all posted.

Love to you all,

Angie xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie - well done on your 8 lovely eggs - hope you're feeling more human and not in too much pain  Take it easy for the next few days. 3 hour round trip doesn't sound much fun - but it will be all worth it when you get your bfp       

Clareber - my first attempt a/f came before test date, second attempt I tested one day early and it was a BFP but sadly ended at 9 weeks. I know how tempting it is to want to know either way but try and stay strong until test day        

Bali - hope baseline scan was good and that you can move to stimms tomorrow  

 Jules - well done on being on the 21 day count down . Got everything crossed for you and DH 

Myra - are you back from Ireland? Hope you had a good time 

Wildcat - I'll let you know how I'm cooking coz if I'm delayed we'll both have EC on the 17th 

IT"S TOO QUIET ON HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE IS EVERYONE?

Big hello to everyone

HHHHEEEELLLLLLLLOOOO!!!!

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

well done ang great going with 8 eggies hope they do their thang tonight     everything crossed

clareber this is just my opionion and will go against many on here...
but I know where you are coming from and on my 2nd icsi wished i had tested early as i built up so much suspense and as everyday passed i thought it was a good thing. I felt that if i'd have tested early i would of found out if anythning happened in there. as first ivf af arrived day 9 and on second ivf day 12  so never ever made it to test day but i really felt that something had happened then stopped. so i was determined to test early on subsequent goes just to see if i could see the vagest positive and if something was preventing it.. so i did test early and felt i did the right thing. personally I felt I needed a reality check and on previous goes determined to wait till test day just to be pipped to the post by af and quite frankly that was far more upsetting (for me) then seeing a negative. 
hope you come to the right decision for you.. just don't test too early!   best of luck


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies...and Suki's PM....will see how strong i am feeling tomorrow, although actually, the way I am feeling AF will have arrived overnight as is the usual routine. good night all. off to get a restless night's sleep


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for the well wishes, still in shock!          

angie, great number of eggs      for them doing their stuff!!

clareber good luck for testing        I normally test a day early on all my treatments     

strawbs xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Not too good news from me I'm afraid, out of our 8 embies, only 2 fertilised.
3 fragmented and I'm not sure abt the other 3, but they didn't fertilise. 
I know this is better than last time (1 out of 12), but it is still so worrying. Due to the fact that we only have 2, they are going to do a 2day transfer tomorrow at 1pm (all going well). I just hope that now these 2 that have made it through the night, that they still carry on dividing and be with us tomorrow.
We obviously will have no frosties again and there's no way we can do another cycle until we get some of our enormous debt down, so this is our last chance for a while.
We are both trying to stay positive for our 2 little embies that did make it and I know it only takes one, but I just worry abt the fact that although they are best inside me, I feel that there may be less of a chance with a 2day transfer and that as the others all had something wrong with them, maybe these 2 do too, but were just a bit stronger than the others.
I'm trying to stay positive, but it's going to be another long wait till' they call us in the morning at 9am to confirm if they've made it for transfer.  

Hi everyone and thanks for being so supportive. As I said, I will try my very best to stay strong for our 2 little survivors, but regardless of money, I don't think I can do this again for a while (sanity wise).

Catch you all later and will keep you posted tomorrow, (hopefully we'll get to ET)

Love Angie xxx

PS...did anyone here get their BFP on a 2 day transfer? It would be nice to hear if so   xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Angie, stay strong and keep thinking positive thoughts hun  
Loads of people get BFPs on 2 day transfers - my first bfp was after a 2 day transfer. I know you're not at Woking this cycle, but I tried to get Mr R to take my embies to blast and he refused saying that the best place for the embies is in the womb where they belong, not in a petri dish!!

Fingers crossed for you, stay strong little embies!!!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Angie* - so sorry it wasn't the news you'd hoped for and I can certainly understand you being worried. Our BFP was from a 2 day transfer and we were also left with none to freeze. I like to think that all of my body's energy went into making those 2 eggs as strong as possible. Good luck hun, I really hope both embies are getting ready to divide and return safely to their Mummy.

Hello to all you other lovely Woking Ladies. Good luck with down regging, stimming, 2ww or just the tough wait for treatment to start.

Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you Caro and Nibbles, you have both filled me with hope    

I just want my 2 little ones to make it to tomorrow and ET at 1pm, then I promise to be 100% positive for them. It's so scary at the moment though.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Angie and DH - sending your little embies lots of         energy so they are safely with you tomorrow. So pleased to see Caro and Nibbles have responded so quickly to let you know that they both got BFP's with a 2 day transfer. There are so many hurdles to get over and it's all a waiting game that we can fully understand how you feel  . Try and stay positive and we are all here for you and sending lots of love to you and lots of positive vibes to your embies  

Come on Angie's little ones        

Love Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww Jules, thank you hunny,  

You're all making me tearful, you're all so kind and it really helps, thank you.

Off to have a lie down now as still a bit sore from EC and hoping to then wake up in a more positive move. 

Thanks again and hi everyone,

Love Angie xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Angie

Sorry to hear that you didn't get quite the news you wanted with the call tomorrow but sending loads of     to your 2 embies. Just to add to the discussion my transfer was a 2 day this time and that resulted in my BFP. In fact our embies weren't as good quality as the first time around so just goes to show that it is really down to luck.   . Loads of luck for et tomorrow. 

Clareber - hope you are doing ok

Bali - how did you get on with baseline scan? Sorry if I have missed your post.

Jules x- how are you getting on? 

Jules77 - good luck with starting dregs next week   

Wildcat - hope the injections are going ok. Sorry you had such a nightmare getting started.

Strawbs - how are you feeling?  still on ?

Hi Debs, Sukie, Ali, Myra, Alisha, Nibbles, Caro and sorry if I have missed anyone


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls, im back.... 

Wow, lots to catch up on....Firstly

Strawbs, well done hun, i am made up for you and dh, Congratulations   and a natural to, i love stories like yours, they give us all hope 

Clare, hope you are staying strong and have not tested yet, i hate POAS, i avoid them at all costs   hope you get a positive hun   

Angie, stay strong hun, i am sure your 2 little embies are going strong for you, all the luck in the world for e/t tomorrow   

Bali, hope the stimms jabs are going well, i bet you are getting all excited now, i did once i started stimms   

Wildcat, hope the jabs are going well for you to hun, not long to go now   

Ali, hows you hun, hope you are well  

Gill, i think you have started again, if you have hun, all the luck in the world, thinking of you  

Julesx, how are you hun, also hope the jabs are going well  

Jules77, great news on you getting started again, happy jabbing next week, fingerscrossed  

Alisha & Monkey, hope you are both ok and enjoying being pg  

Suki, hope you are ok hun  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i have missed you, oh hi to Minow and Fingers

Well arrived back from Ireland yesterday evening, then had to drive to Northampton to collect my doggies as they had been with my parents, my mum bless her had bathed and groomed them for us, so they look like little fluffy babies now, how cute  
Ireland was ok, athough MIL got on my nerves, but hey whats new, we were planning to stay for another couple of days, but then found out that SIL was flying over today, so we made a sharp exit   MIL never once mentioned SIL pg to me directly, but had great pleasure in telling everyone that we met   i just ignored her, anyway i have now done my yearly visit, so at least i can avoid them for awhile now, although MIL is over at the end of September, she will be staying with SIL, she asked me to come over for dinner at SIL when she is over, i smiled sweetly, but she has got no chance  
Anyway enough of my waffle, i am on countdown now for AF to arrive so we can start our FET, getting excited now although we will not be jabbing till at least mid Oct, but at least its something to focus on.

Well i hope this finds you all well, catch you all later

Love Myra xxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome back Myra - glad you survived MIL  I know what you mean about smiling nicely about her saying you'll have to go over to SIL for dinner and then not intending   My first MIL could be a bit of a nightmare as my first husband was an only child    Fortunately, the MIL I have now just let's us please ourselves with what we do - never butts her nose into our lives - just lets us get on with it   

She takes no messing from her 3 sons which is excellent for her DIL's  . Even made sure they could all cook, clean, iron etc from a very early age - not that my DH does that much now coz he's always working - but I get to spend the money   so I guess we all have to make some allowances for when they are bone idle  

I have my first progress scan tomorrow morning. Then we have to zoom up North for DH's cousin's Wedding. The weekend of EC will be lovely as I get to do nothing for a few days   Except with all the banging of the loft conversion so won't get much peace and quiet  

Sending Angie's embies more         Hope you managed a little sleep  

Love Jules x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Strawbs! I posted on the other thread, but wanted to say on here well done honey - that is such wonderful news to hear - esp as it's natural! No more IVF for you

Angie - it's so frustrating when things don't go to plan - I'm praying your 2 little ones stay strong and can both go back tomorrow (assuming you are planning to put 2 back!)    

Myra - welcome back, glad you managed to survive the annual trek - roll on FET !!

Clareber - it's hard when it comes to testing as you always want to know right away. It's up to the individual when to test as it's your willpower! I have always tested early - last time I got false positives as the pregnyl was still in my system, so don't go too early. From experience I wouldn't recommend testing earlier than 2 days before test day as this is when the + or - will show up - prior to this the results can be wrong.

Hi Monkey - how are you doing?

Julesx - if we are both in on the 17th you will have to make yourself known to me! I'm easy to spot as I have long bright red hair  

Alisha - don't worry about hiding tasty treats - if you want it - HAVE IT!!! sod DH, he's not been through the crap that you have!!

Chelseabun - you will have to let me know if that book is any good!

As for me  - we are 2 days into stimming, also had cetrotide this morning so we are up to our 3 jabs a day now - it's not too bad as I don't have to do it for very long! Looking forward to our first progress scan on Monday - in at 1.30pm - anyone else there then??


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wildcat - "long red hair" - definitely won't miss you if I do get moved to the 17th   3 jabs a day - OUCH!   I do have a scan on Monday but it's about 8.10 so good luck for yours   

Clareber - how are you doing today? Keep positive        

Sukie - how are you doing?  

Bali - good to hear the baseline scan went well and that you can move on to the next stage. Good luck with the stimms - what drugs are you on?

I'm working from home today - can't you tell..................


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Myra*...welcome back hun, glad the trip to Ireland wasn't too bad and you managed it without killing any in-laws  xx

Hi everyone else, I just want to say thanks for all yr kind words and pm's it's been a real help. I think that due to our last attempts being 2 day transfers with low fertilisation rates so not much to choose from, we were hoping for better odds this time. (as it will be our last go for some time) I've since heard that quite a few WN ladies got their long awaited BFP's in similar circumstances,  so have been injected with some much needed positivity now!  I must admit I will be glad when we get that call tomorrow though to say they've survived the night and it's still ok for ET. 

You are all a lovely bunch and I'm sure if well wishes and good lucks have anything to go by, my 2 surviving little embies will have miraculously turned into balsts overnight before their 2day transfer, lol , seriously though, thanks you all. xx 

Love Angie xx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,sorry have not been on for a while but work has been hectic and dealing with agents and solicitors over move then the removal firm dropped of box's so i felt i had to start doing a bit of packing so i have not had much time. DP always manages to be away when everything needs doing  Anyway at least it makes the time go quick.

SOULCYSTER   i am with Mr b and he is really good i find when ever we have a appointment with him i come away feeling really positive. He was our consultant on nhs when we got refferd for all our tests then we went to woking as have complete faith in him.

SUKIE so sorry to hear you got a bfn 

JULES77 good luck for starting dregs next week

CHELSEABUN hows the book?

STRAWBS lots of congrats have left a msg on other thread

BALI hope b/scan is good for you 

ANGIE good luck for et tomorrow  

WILDCAT & JULES good luck for progression scans 

MYRA glad ireland was ok and you survived MIL

CLAEBEAR how are you? 

And a big  to everyone Else sorry if i missed anyone!! i think i will make sure i keep up now as i get lost with whats going on and believe me it does not take a lot 

And by the way i have now managed to get into chat so hope to meet you all in there when i find my way around it like i said it does not take a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a real quick one 
I'll catch up at the weekend

Angie    come on embie's    I hope they stay strong and then snuggle in 

Clareber did you test?

Myra Hope it was ok in Ireland, I could do with a trip over there (and I've not been back long from France)

Good luck to all you D/R I promise I will pull my socks up and post more soon


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Clareber - From my personal opinion I decided on my last cycle not to test until test day, as I wanted to be PUPO for as long as possible.  Unfortunately the   got me before test day, so I did know the outcome way in advance, but like all the others have said, don't do it too far in advance.  .  

Tracy + Wildcat - I am only just getting into the book, but already I am finding it really interesting.  My husband thinks I am grasping at straws, but there is a section on Raynaulds (circulation), which I have suffered with since I can't remember when and it has got progressively worse over the years and it points out that this can cause poor egg quality (which I have had on both of my cycles) and implantation issues.  Now I don't know if this is a coincidence or whether I am grasping at straws   and trying to find something to blame for my lack of success.  I still deep down think that immune testing is important and just now need to convince DH that maybe we should have the tests prior to anymore cycles.  Wildcat - BTW - good luck with the stimming   

Sukie -   hope you are ok.

Bali - hope everything is on track for you   

Angie - loads of luck for ET tomorrow   

Jules x - good luck with your scan   

Strawbs - i posted on the other thread a few days ago, but wanted to say congratulations again.  It just goes to show that it can happen and it is one thing that I hang on to each month, so gives me hope.

Myra - welcome back from your trip.  Not long now till you can get going again.

Monkey - hi there, hope you are ok?

Jellybabe - hello, will answer your pm tomorrow when I am back in my normal office  

Have a nice evening and hello to everyone else.


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there,

Thank you so much for your feedback.

Dh and I had our consultation with Mr. Brook on Tuesday and we were really impressed.  We have decided to transfer our embies over to Woking.  Does Mr. Brook also work at Frimley?

Mr. Brook mentioned that they don't monitor progesterone levels once you get a BFP.  I have been given the choice of either having gestone (what I had last time round) or cyclogest - what is normally prescibed?  

Angie - wishing you all the very best for your lovely embies.  Remember - all it takes is one!

Soulcyster


----------



## hailstorm (Jul 3, 2007)

HI all you Nuffield girls - wonder if you can help me. We have had 3 unsuccessful rounds at Oxford and are now looking at other options. What are your views on Woking? Does anyone have any more recent stats on success rates at Woking - I'm 36 and the HFEA site stats don't look too good for that age group.

all help gratefully receved!

thanks in advance


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

We had 2 unsuccessful cycles in London then transferred to Woking. We will be testing over the next few days for the results of our first cycle, but whatever the result we are really happy about the treatment we received. The people are helpful and friendly and the consultants explain everything really well and certainly keep the stress levels down. We will certainly have another go there if this one does not work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you decide not to test, are you going to wait till monday


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ang hope them little ones are doing good best o f luck for e/t


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Angie - good luck today hun      

Hailstorm - welcome to the thread! Woking are generally very good - I know LOTS of ladies who have got their BFP there - 3 are carrying twins! some ladies had multiple cycles but you get there in the end. So they do have a good success rate - I've had one BFP there and am on cycle number 4 now.  Everyone is lovely, and it's a nice clinic.

Soulcycster - I don't think Mr Brook is at Frimley - but Mr Riddle is and he is great. I've also met the other consultants at Frimley - all of which are nice - so you have no worries there.

Chelsea - I think I might get that book, it looks interesting. 

Tracy - you did well with your post - we all have moments where we can't keep up so don't worry about it - people don't expect you to do personals every time!! I certainly can't always remember what's going on with whom! 

Hi to everyone else - quikie for me today as I'm off to work in a bit...

Jules - can you post an updated list please?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Angie - I have everything crossed that your precious Embies are dividing nicely and you have the go ahead for transfer today    

Myra - Well done on surviving the MIL!! It won't be long now until you are starting again.

Babycat - I think you are in for E/C today. I hope all goes well and you get loads of lovely eggies.  

Jules - Hope the scan today shows lots of follies growing nicely.

Wildcat - Will post a list shortly. Sending your follies lots of   to grow nice and big.

Tracy - Hope the packing goes well.

Clarebear - I hope you are doing ok - did you decide to test or wait?

 to everyone else.

I am off to Woking at 1.30 today to collect my treatment plan and drugs and get the test results from the bloods I had done last week. I just got the invoice and £425 it cost for the bloods  



Much Love

Jules


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra waiting to start FET

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Jules 77

DownRegging









Stimming









Angie (Tx at Holly House in Essex) E/C 5th September. E/T 7th September
Babycat - E/C 7th September
Julesx - Started Stimms 2nd September
Wildcats - Started Stimms 4th Sep. E/C 17th September
Bali - Started Stimms 6th September

 2WW PUPO !! 








Clareber - E/T - 27th Aug - Testing Monday 10th September

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08  - EDD??
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD??
Monkey2007 - EDD??
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good morning my lovely's,

Angie, good luck for today        , hope those little embies snuggle down inside and stay put.  Stay strong 

Julesx, good luck for your first progress scan today, hope your growing lots of follies    And keeping well?  Any side effects on the stimms, do those headaches decrease?

Myra, Glad your back Hun and survived your MIL.  I'm glad you didn't agree to have dinner with your SIL, why should you, so they can rum your nose in it, your worth more than that  .  Glad your starting soon and on count down.

Jules77 great that your on the 21 day count down, which will fly by.

Wildcats, how stimms going, I'm in for EC on 19th if all goes to plan, so around similar time you you and julesx.  I'll look out for you from now on as the red hair will def stand out.  I bet you'll find lots of strange women approaching you from FF now 

Clabere, have you tested yet or are you waiting love        

Sukie, how are you love, looking forward to hearing from you over the weekend  

Tracey, hows the packing going?

Babycat, good luck for EC today        

Chelsea, happy reading 

Hilstorm, welcome to the thread, Its my first cycle ever and at WN and so far its been great, everyone is so friendly and Mr Brook is lovely, good luck and keep us all posted 

Soulycster, I think Mr Brook is also at Southampton, but i could always be wrong 

Hows our pregnant ladies doing, Pots, Strawbs, Monkey, Alisha, Bendy, Tash 

 to anyone I've missed, Love Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as i am off for some retail therapy, dh is in London for a meeting today, so i am off to spend some of his money   i am not back at work until Tuesday, then i have only 4 days left, start my new job on the 17th, carnt wait

Bali, hi hun, thanks for your kind words, hope those stimms jabs are going well  

Angie, hope today went well and you have your 2 lovely embies where they belong, thinking about you    

Hope everyone else is well, all you lovely ladies that are having e/c, d/r and stimming, hope that all is going ok

Love Myra xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Myra, 

Have fun shopping, anywhere nice?  Glad you got DH money to spend.  What a nice long weekend off.  What and wheres your new job?  Heard from Hatster lately?

Forgot to mention to everyone that my baseline scan was good, womb lining nice and thin 2.5mm, and both ovary's shut down nicely so started stimms last night on 225 Gonal F.  

Love Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bali

No i have not heard from Hatster lately, i may see her though when is i start my new job, as she is a Health Visitor, i am going to be working with the Woking Social Care Team and i know that Hatster is a frequent visitor to the office where i will be based, which is in Woking.

I was on 300 Gonal F, due to me being an old lady   although did quite well and at one stage they thought of reducing it, i got 12 eggs, although had about 19 follies on final scan, hope you get lots of follies when you go for your 1st scan, to be honest i never felt anything, except bloated tummy, well off now so i will catch you later, going to pop in to Holland & Barrett for some vits to get my body ready for my FET as i have abused it lately, to much vino  

See ya later x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Can i ask, i am still taking the co-enzyme.  When i asked the clinic if i should continue they didn't know what it was?  Any ideas, thanks love Bali xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry hun, cant help as i never took any, Wilcat will be able to help you though as i am sure that she has taken it


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

(sorry for the 'me' post..as it's quite a long one...) 

Firstly, thank you for all yr lovely messages, you are all so lovely and supportive.  

Well...what a rollercoaster couple of days!! 
As you know, we got the call yesterday morning to say that only 2 of our 8 eggs fertilised normally, so we spent another agonising day/night waiting for the call this morning to say that they were still ok and ET would still go ahead. We got the call this morning and learnt that only 1 of our 2 had made it, but was a very healthy 4 cell grade 1-2.  
We had our ET around lunch time.
We got down to the operating theatre and the embryologist told us that our one little fighter had divided further into a 5 cell!! (I burst into tears, much to everyones (including mine) surprise, lol    She said, that this was brilliant for a 2day transfer!
We have had positive experiences of both WN and HH,   but ET was such a lovely experience today. They treat ET like a medical procedure, so you get admitted to a room, go down to the operating theatre, all gowned up, they play music whilst they do it, then afterwards carefully move you from one bed to another (whilst you are still lying down as you aren't allowed to move), where you are then wheeled back to your room for bed rest for an hour having a lovely lunch!  
I can't fault WN at all, but this was definately a lovely way to carry out ET.  I know the embies can't fall out, but mentally, it was all such a nice experience today. 
So there you are, I have a healthy 5cell grade 1-2 on board. My 2 embies were originally called Hope and Faith, but this morning when we had heard that we had lost one, DH said ''we still have one, there's still hope'', so there you have it...she's called Hope. (I feel she's a she by the way).

I am on more drug support this time, including steroids, so I hope this makes all the difference. I'm doing the normal now, you know, scared to move, go to the loo, cough, sneeze, blow my nose etc!    

Thanks again for all your good wishes and messages. I'm off to start a 2ww diary now. I didn't do one the last 2 times, but whatever the outcome I think it'll be theraputic  

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic Angie - come on Hope do your stuff and snuggle in nicely.        Sounds like a great experience for ET - maybe WN should consider it as I think it all helps you feel more positive. Well done you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Angie, so pleased that you have little Hope with you, sending you all the luck in the world, hopefully with the steriods, this will be your time, sending you and dh and little Hope loads of    and   
Put your feet up hun and get dh to give you loads of cuddles, it works wonders

Also e/t sounds wonderful, like Fingers said maybe WN should do something like this, as their e/t leaves something to be desired, very impersonal and they shove you out to quick, although i am sure they will say they are trying to save costs, like having no scan machine at e/t, when dh asked they said it was to keep costs down, yeah right, they charge enough as it is, i am sure a sandwich and an hours rest should be included and some lovely tranquil music

You take care 
Luv & Hugs Myra xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, i have just started reading your 2ww diary, bless you   you know that i am with you all the way hun


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Angie, 

Well done for today love, sending you loads of positive vibes         I've had a candle burning for you all day.  Thinking of you .  Lets also hope WN read this and do the same,

Get plenty of rest love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww, you guys!! 

I've been teary all day and you're all making me worse!!

*Bali*..that was so lovely of you hun, thanks you soo soo much, I read yr post out to hubby and had to keep stopping! 

*Myra*...I can't even talk to you or I'll start again!! lol..what am I like!!!  It must be all the drugs I'm on this time! Thank you for all yr msgs though hun  xx

*Kerry*...Yeh, I think it'd be a great thing for WN to do! re/ET, I hope I haven't started something....ooops 

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - can't believe you are starting your new job so soon, lots and lots of luck 
Jules - blimey - how much for blood tests  I've just had my annual bloods done at the GPs!! 
Wildcats/Bali - hows those stimms going?
Clareber - good luck honey - have you succumbed yet?

Angie - your diary is great so far - bless you honey - we're all here for you, so much            being sent your way.... 

I may have to ask when I see Mr C from the point of view that I haven't acheived ET yet, how they deal with ET and then casually drop in that other clinics let you rest up and have a nice lunch and that wouldn't it be a good idea in order to encourage positivity from the moment of ET  Do you think he might realise I post on here!! 

Thinking about my appointment, this may seem a silly question as I've posting on here for ages now, _please can someone explain short protocol to me in idiots terms_!! I'm wondering if it something I should ask Mr C about? 1st cycle I stimmed OK but then ovulated too early, 2nd cycle they found it harder to stimm me and I ended up on more and more Menopur. I just wondered if it might be more appropriate to do a SP with the ICSi cycle? Anyone any ideas - if so please tell the  It may be that with my recent weight loss he might change it all anyway!!

Anyway ladies, it's been a manic old week so I'm off to my nice snuggly bed for a little snuggle with DH (that's if he's not already snoring!!) Love to everyone I haven't done personals for. Hopefully by the end of the month things will be quieter at work so I can be a better FF!! Everyone enjoy the weekend


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

fingersarecrossed said:


> Thinking about my appointment, this may seem a silly question as I've posting on here for ages now, _*please can someone explain short protocol to me in idiots terms*_!! I'm wondering if it something I should ask Mr C about? 1st cycle I stimmed OK but then ovulated too early, 2nd cycle they found it harder to stimm me and I ended up on more and more Menopur. I just wondered if it might be more appropriate to do a SP with the ICSi cycle?


Hi

There is a sticky thread towards the top of this IVF board called "link to IVF procedure" and this includes link to information about short and long protocol on this website...Here's the link to that main section...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

You can also find this if you go to the homepage of FF, left hand side, main menu, articles & poetry, the various fertility treatments...

Short protocol basically means you skip the downregging phase and go straight to stimming.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOPS...guys..      if any of you 'casually' mention the suggestion of the possibility of any changes to ET at WN, please please just say you 'heard' that at some other clinics...etc etc..
I'm scared of being in trouble now! lol  

I know it probably doesn't make any difference to the actual result and that's what they will say anyway, and there's no denying WN's stats, but I suppose from a mental/feel good/positivity angle I just thought it was lovely.  

I'm feeling a bit 'useless' today   as DH has banned me from doing ANYTHING   Oh well, I should make the most of it I suppose  , maybe I should get a little bell?  ...too much   lol

Have a good day all,

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Minxy   

Angie - don't worry I'll only say that I 'heard' about this standard at other clinics   I think you are right it's more from putting you in a good frame of mind than making any difference to the result. 
Make the most of being looked after - bless your DH - he just wants to cherish you and Hope. I would forego the bell though as it might just be that step too far   

Morning everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

LMAO  

Ok Kerry, I'll just bang on the floor with a stick then...'Ello Ello styley'  
...just off to check how old you are..or you may not get that....
...Just checked...yep, you'll 'get it' lol  
Ang xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Havent been on for ages so just trying to catch up  

Angie - So sorry to hear you've had another tough cycle but it sounds like you have a little fighter on board that sounds just perfect - all the best for  the next 2 weeks   . Your Et sounds great - I think it does help give you a more positive attitude. 

Strawbs - Congratulations!      - stories like that give us all hope that it might still happen!!

Myra - good luck with the new job and will no doubt bump into you at some point  

Bali - Hope the stimms are going ok and good luck for your scan next week  

Fingers -   - when are you getting started again?   

Alisha - Hows things with you and bubs? So glad the scan went well - must be such a relief. Are you getting much stuff off your allotment? I have just made a HUGE batch of passata with our hundreds of tomatoes!!

Clareber -    hope its good news for you

Wildcat - wow - stimming already - sending you lots of   

Myra and Bali - just noticed you were both on gonalF - does anyone know why they choose that over menopur? No one has ever mentioned gonal F to me and just curious?
I'm a bit pis8ed off at the moment - had af 2 weeks ago and now seems i've got it again - I only have about 4-5 days a month when i'm not bleeding  . I know I should try and get op done sooner rather than later but just dont feel quite ready to have another ivf cycle which i will have to do asap after op - just cant work out what the hell is wrong with my body  
Anyway have great weekends all - i'm lookingforward to a few   tonight while I can


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Hatster, nice to see you hun  
I'm sorry you've had a hard time of it lately xx

I just wanted to say re/Gonal F, I was on Menopur on both of my ICSI's at WN, but was on Gonal F on this attempt at HH.
Mr.R did say that as I had had various problems during my last 2 attempts at WN then maybe I would react better to a different stimulant eg/Gonal F next time. All I know is he did also say it was a lot more expensive. I think it varies from clinic to clinic as I think HH use Gonal F as their prefered stimulant and WN use Menopur. I suppose a lot of our tx's are based on our previous attempts and a lot is unfortunately down to trial and error and fine tuning. 

I suppose they never know which is better for an individual before you have been on them. I didn't get any better fertilisation rate on this cycle, so I can't really say as yet which I was better on.

Hope you get some answers hun,

Love Angie xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Angie - congrats on being PUPO and make sure you enjoy being waited on  .  Mind you if DH is a football fan, you will probably have to fend for yourself for the next hour and a half    Loads of    to you

Hatster - glad you are back.  I have been on Gonal F for my last 2 attempts.  I asked just before my second attempt why I was on Gonal F and not Menopur like the rest of you and I was told that as my first attempt was funded by the NHS, this is the drug they pay for (I assumed it was the cheaper option, and it was the more expensive!) and for my second attempt they just left me on the same thing.  I have asked to try Menopur next time.  I was told that the only difference is that Menopur is more natural (if that is possible with IVF drugs) and Gonal F was synthetic.  I don't know how the costs compare but I was on 375 of Gonal F last time and the drug package cost me £738.  Sorry to read that you are having a torrid time with  .

Clareber -   

Bali - on the co-enzyme, I asked about this on the thread and Emma said that as it is best not to take if you are pregnant, so is best to stop before ET.  Hope your stimms are going ok?

Jules x- hope your stimms are going ok.

Jules 77 - good luck with getting back on the rollercoaster again.  Good luck with the results of your blood tests.  

Hello to everyone else and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi girls time to try and catch up but forgive me I have had a head cold for a week and it's not getting any better, so no doubt I'll miss some bits... sorry in advance

Angie It sounds like a great start having such a chilled out E/T.    I must say that I was quite surprised when it came to E/T at woking the whole experience up till then had been such top quality and that was a big disappointment in comparason! All the scans had been in nice clean rooms no rushing and E/T was in a room that didn't smell right and the chair was still wet from them wiping it down from the last person and as soon as they were put in I was rushed out the door. I would defiantly think this is something to work on because it may not make a difference but it would be nice to start it in a positive way. 

Bali I hope the treatment is going well. 

Clare Any news from you yet, I'm thinking of you hun x   

Julesx Hope the stims are going well 

Elly I hope it is all going well for you too x 

Jules77 How long is it now till you start

Myra Good luck on the new job and good luck with FET 

Hatster   sorry you are having such a hard time with your AF

Debs Hows the cycling going?

As for me I handed in my notice at work this week, I was soo stressed out the 2 days that I went back in the tww and didn't get any support quite the opposite, that I thought I need to go somewhere that I can take it easy next time. I'm going to do supply work in a nursery my friend works in for a few months and so relieved that I have made the choice. I have heard back form the NHS and that are tying some loose ends and I have to go for a scan to check my womb and after that they will put my application through though it will be at Roehampton. Does anyone know anything about this hospital?
I heard from Anne at woking and they want me to go for FET next though this will have to wait till the NHS unless that is going to be ages, so I'll have to wait and see.

Hi to everyone I have missed x

Sukie


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls    I know Mr R said he would keep me on the same dose of menopur as last tme so wil probably will stick with that as I did get 13 eggs althouh only 2 useable embies.

Sukie - just saw your post on Queen Marys - they do ivf and isci on the nhs - my first isci was nhs at Queen marys so dont worry!! They do things a bit differently to WN and from what i've heard there bigest drawback is that they dont take into account previous cycles and do their own thing with drug dosages etc but they are all very friendly. You have ET at the bridge in London and they were great - if you want any other info let me know  

Off to eat now and then watch Xfactor which we have recorded - how sad is that?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me to send Angie, DH and Hope lots of                        

So pleased to hear you are PUPO   I'll catch up with your diary later. Enjoy being waited on  

I'm just back from a Wedding on The Wirral. DH and I had to go in convoy as he is working in Manchester on Monday and as I had Friday off - I have to work Sunday to catch up   Wouldn't normally be a problem but having to take so much time off during Tx - I'm running out of annual leave. So we whizzed up there yesterday morning after my scan and I got back just in time to watch the football   DH is still up there having "quality time" with his Mum. They are so alike and have very little patience that they'll both be glad when Monday morning comes   

My scan showed I had 6 follies between 8 and 11 with a good lining (can't remember what it was now   ). So everything seems to be starting up nicely  

Well since DH is away for a couple of evenings - going to watch loads of stuff that I've got on my Sky+ box - heaven   Shame I can't have a glass of vino but got lots of water and milk to look forward too  

Sorry no personals - got to catch up with X Factor - love this bit of the series - can't believe these people who think they can sing  

Except Clareber - fingers and toes crossed for you          

Hope you all have fab weekends,

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Hatster I was starting to worry  Do they do the EC at the bridge too, I suppose you would 
I hope you both enjoy Xfactor


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sukie - EC is at queen marys and then your DH has to take your eggs in an incubator up to London while you recover - sounds mad but its ok really although my dh came back on the train and got some funny looks  

Jules - all sounds good - good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Hatster That sounds like a bit of an ordeal  do the mix the   up at the bridge? 

Clareber Where have you gone, if you tested I hope it was good news x    

If any of you are on face book if you PM me I'll give you my name and we can be friends  

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say hope you are having a good weekend,  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

clareber wishing you loads of luck for today        

ang      

hatster you lucky bugger having tommys we never got no tomatoes   had our first squash for dinner and yummy it was and juicy sweetcorn   and still eating the runner beans  and have beetroot and parsley coming out of our ears.. can't have the parsley and there's only so many beetroot you can stomach   
taping x factor  ... erhh right.. 

sukie no idea what face book is  


jules well done with the follies   keep it up

jules 77 good luck with the bloods and getting back on the go again.

good luck to the stimmers and d-reggers    

hello to you other lurkers and wokies  

missed half the sopranos tonight   right I'm off to bed can't get enough shut eye atm. resorting to afternoon shnoozes! won't be able to do that in a couple of weeks when I'm back at work proper .. have vowed not to snack out on sweet stuff so much this week as I'm sure I'm looking a bit plumper around the belly    have a good week wveryone


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI,
just a note to say that we got a BFP this morning.
We are cautiously happy. As we have some genetic issues- to put it mildly- our previous hospital warned us that implantation should not be an issue but the chances of having a beating embryo were poor. In fact they said they would have only done one more ICSI with us if we had stayed with them due to the physical and emotional effects of repeated miscarriage. The next two weeks are going to be even longer than the 2ww - I take it they scan you in another 2 weeks- or is it 4 before you can see a heartbeat- blimey- a 4 week wait would seem like a lifetime.
Anyway, will contact Woking this morning and get a scan date.
Off to work now.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

*Clare*..HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!        

I know, from what you said in yr post, that you are going to have a hard few weeks to wait  I hope it's 2weeks and not 4. Don't they do a 6 week scan when it's IVF? (so that would only be 2 more wouldn't it?) I'm not sure, but I wish you all the luck in the world hun. I was so so happy when I read yr post 
I know your happiness and excitement is tinged with worry and apprehension at the mo' hun, but I think if it's your little embies 'time to be' then he/she will fight the odds and find a way! 

All the luck in the world to you and DH and congratulations again x

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Clare - Congratulations honey          I hope that the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you and that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Well done again - love to you and your DH  

Morning other ladies


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Just a quickie as at work and have a very busy day ahead,

Clareber, what great news to start the week, well done              ,  lots of       for next few weeks 

Hi to everyone love Bali xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

clareber-congratulations on your bfp!  I had a scan at wn at 6 weeks but I think they may like to leave it 6-7 weeks, I just had no idea how pg I was due to no periods.      

Take care
strawbs xxx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Clareber - fantastic news, I am so pleased for you    .


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

CLAREBER what great news congrats on your bfp         sending you lots of     for the next couple of weeks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations Clareber        Fingers crossed that you prove your previous clinic wrong, what a thing to say    Anyway, you only have to wait 2 wks not 4 for a scan but that wait is worst that the 2ww.  Anyway, well done you  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope your tx's are going well and hopefully there will be a lot more bfp's to follow soon   

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Clare, way to go hun, congratulations, i am so pleased for you and dh     what wonderful news, i hope you have a stress free wait until you have your scan  

Bali, goodluck with your 1st scan hun, i am sure you will have lots of lovely follies growing  
Wildcat, hope all is going well with you, goodluck to you also for your 1st scan  
Julesx, you are due for a scan soon also   hope you get good news also hun, actually me thinks that you may have already had the 1st scan, take no notice of me i am going a bit   hope it was good news, i will have a read back and see if you posted  
Hatster, looking forward to bumping into you at Quadrant Court, it would be lovely to see you again, sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time with AF constantly showing her face  
Tash, lovely to hear from you hun, how are those lovely boys  
Ali, hello my lovely, where are you, let me know how you are  
Gill, please please let me know how things are going for you hun  

Hello, Alisha, Fingers, Bendy, Emma (if your lurking), Jules77, Strawbs, Tracey, Jelly(hope you are ok hun, miss you posting), Barney and everyone else.

I had my clotting results back today, they came back all clear although i have a high white blood count, not sure what this means, neither does GP, i have googled it and it can be an immune issue, although to be honest do not have the funds to go down the immune route and i am sure WN will not entertain me having steriods, i will call them with the results and see what they say, as from what i have read the treatment for this, is steriods, heparin and aspirin, although the clotting came back ok, my INR was borderline, i know from my work they normally treat this with Warfarin, although think heparin does the same job, not sure if i could get treatment for this as mine is still in the normal ranges although nearly tipping over into the abnormal

Anyway, i am on my own till Friday, dh working in Vienna, back to work tomorrow, only 4 days to go, then i am finished, yippee.................. 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Had a bit of catching up to do   so please forgive me if I get anything a little wrong  

Sukie -  

Angie - I am praying that little 'hope' is growing from strength to strength and that she will bring you your sticky bfp     btw I remember allo allo and the fallen madona   does that make me old   

Clareber -    congratulations on your bfp    for the next two weeks and for a strong heartbeat  

Strawbs - congratulations again  just goes to show it is still worth trying in between   hope you are well

Myra - Im glad Ireland went fairly well   glad to hear your dosing up with nutrients for your FET     have you got a start date yet   Good luck with your new job   I hope you are very happy in it  

Haster - cant believe you are still bleeding   its a shame that you have to put of surgery  

Wildcat - good luck with your scan     it all seems to be moving really quickly for you now  

Jules - hope the d-regging is not d-ragging    

Jules77 - hope this is the one for you    

Bali - not long to go now  

Monkey - how are you doing   

Debs - thanks for your pm  

Alisha - what a healthy bean you must be with all that home produce. I have given up on the courgettes   went out every day for a week with my paintbrush but still not a sausage so I think they must be unisex seeds  
I have had some tomatoes though  

NVH - good to hear from you  

Bendy, Ali, Gill, Emma, Tracey, Soulcister, Fingers, Minow

Any of you girls that are currently on treatment - could you please have a look in the waiting room and see if Mel's (embryologist) talk is still happening on the 18th and what time it starts   ta very much


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Clare hun I'm glad it's another positive Take it easy hun and I hope the two weeks will go quickly


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Wokies! 

I've just been lurking.....Hope everyone is well .  

Congrats...  Clareber and Strawbs!!!    Strawbs... a natural BFP! that is even more remarkable.

Well I finally start de-regging this week.  Anyone else starting this week?

I was also wondering if anyone worked the day AFTER  Egg collection?  Or should I not even think of it? 
Your advice is greatly appreciated. 

Also the 2 liters of water and liter of milk........is that for stimming only or down-regging and stimming?  

Hope everyone is doing well with the stage your at.  Are there any get togethers planned? 

Have a great evening.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Clareber - Congrats hun on your BFP!!!! well done          

Angie, I know you got my PM but I wanted to say that I'm praying for hope to be the one      This time it's your turn!  It sounds like your ET was lovely - I think woking should do this too - even though I know it makes no difference (as it worked for me 2nd time and I got thrown out quicky too!) I think the relaxing part just helps you mentally.  LOL yeah get a bell!  

Myra - I have no idea what high white blood means either, but I would recommend that if you need steroids then do you best to have them as It has helped losts of ladies get a BFP - PM Emma/Tash as they might be able to help

Fingers - I've done the short protocol 3 times now as the first cycle I did on the long protocol I too ovulated early, so I've been on SP ever since.  Personally I love it - NO downregging so no nasty mood swings with buserelin - plus it makes it shorter in time as you start on day2/3 with stimms drugs then go for EC about 2 weeks later (depending on your cycle and how you respond etc).  In order to stop you ovulating they give me a new drug called Cetrotide which is £30 a shot - you have to take it daily from about day 4 - and it MUST be taken the exact same time every day.

If you want to read more on how mine have gone - check out my blog (look at June/july 2006 for 1st cycle - Sept 2006 for 2nd, July 2007 for 3rd and now i'm on 4th).  If you have any questions - let me know.

Hi Hatster - OMG your bleeding sounds terrible.   I know how it feels to bleed for days and days - as I bled for 10 weeks solid when I was pregnant last year and it's no fun - plus it gets expensive in protection!!!

Suki - I thought you were at woking today as I was in the waiting room for my scan and a lady called Sukie was called in! I'm guessing it wasn't you though! - Good luck with your NHS application - its good to see that the NHS will help some people,  At 33 my PCT consider me to be too young to qualify - I have to be 34!  

Julesx - good results on your scan - keep up the fluid as I really believe that it helps!    

Jellybabe - my courgettes aren't doing sod all either - must be the weather!  

Babydreams - STAY HOME!! the day after egg collection - chances are you will be very sore and working will not be comfortable - also you won't be able to concentrate as the whole EC/ET thing will be totally on your mind!  the 2 litres of water and milk is right up to EC - and after EC stick with the water as it helps  

As for me, I had 1st progress scan today!  My lining is at 7mm - which is thinner than it has been at this time on all previous cycles but we have more follicles and they are bigger! It seems that the extra 2 doses of menopur are working, which I'm very pleased to report.

Left Side: 7 follicles: 9, 10, 11, 12, 12, 12, 12 mm  Right side: 4 follicles: 9, 12, 13, 13 mm 

Roll on next Monday! This time it's GOING to work!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Elly - I'll definitely ask then as I ovulated too early 1st cycle too!! Wonder if it makes a difference that I don't have a regular cycle ( although becoming more regular since losing weight)? Sounds like this cycle is going great for you, lots of            Hope Chris is well, haven't seem him on here in ages, send him our love


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Elly - your scan results sound excellent   lots of lovely juicy follies   keep up the good work  
You are right - it is going to work    
btw Im not doing courgettes next year as they have been pants   a friend of mine grew sweetcorn this year and it was delishious so I think we will be filling our tiny patch with cobs and raspberries next year  

Babydreams - nice to hear from you   I personally have not worked the day after ec as sometimes you can still be a bit sore   having said that on the whole any residual pain is generally manageable with paracetamol in my experience so I would say it probably depends on your type of job - if it is sedentary then you will probably be ok   anyway thats my opinion


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Clareber - Wow that's fabulous news         Hope they got your scan date sorted and try not to go   on the next 2ww  

Wildcat- oh you are cooking nicely   So you look all set for Monday. I'm probably going to be delayed until Monday so see you 7am sharp   . Only got one more follie today to add to Friday's scan. 4 on the left and 3 on the right. I'll have another scan on Wednesday and they will decide if they need to up the Menopur as well as delaying EC. So all in all, I'm simmering at the moment and hoping things pick up on Wednesday   I'll keep drinking the water and I've got a lovely pint of cravendale semi skimmed milk for bed - mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!

Soz for no more personals - I'm knackered and need my bed  

Night night all  

Love Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Clareber that's fantastic news         well done I can understand you being cautious and not long till that scan.. sorry to hear about genetic issues but obviously hope everything is fine   pants to your previous consultant   sometimes I think these docs spout from the top of their   you only have to see the amount of natural bfp's on this website to see they don't always know or have the right answers   well done .. how did you concentrate at work today?  

jelly sorry about the cougettes mine have been a flop too.. can't be cougette year... my butternut squashes are suddenly doing their thang too so maybe can get something from them.. we've got pink fir apple potatoes and they're absolutely bloody delicious ..everyone should grow them as you get loads. their small waxy salad type  
we did sweetcorn and their fab as they don't take up any room and we barely watered them..they are yummylicious   

wildcat wow that sounds like a fantastic crop of follies there way to go!   get scoffing the red berries -- for that lining oodles of strawberries, cherries..raspberries  etc everyday (i had the best ever lining after the berries)  

babydreams I'm sure you won't be up for work the next day.. first time I could of managed it second time no way as I was doubled over and could barely straighten up.. I'd book that day off for sure. I drank the milk and water throughout (not the milk so much whilst d-regging) including through the 2ww as you still need the protein and calcium 

Myra hope you can get sorted with something. But it sounds as if you may have immune issues. I know immune testing can add up but its fairly reasonable with Mr S. I would be very tempted though hun. If you want I'll pm you how much it cost us. You can have the first level only which indicates the NK cell percentages. 

Jules glad the stimming is going well and hope they keep cooking well .. I'm really missing the litre of milk actually   but daren't now cause of the fat belly   so enjoy   

kerry when you starting again then? hope they get the drugs and protocol right for you this time  

ANg how you doing ? has that DH let you do anything yet? are you off work this week?

hi to debs, tracy, nvh, emma, bendy, gill, bali, soulcester, jules77, hatster, strawbs, monkey, ali, minow, and to anyone i've tried not to miss..

day 1 of assignment ...zero achieved   lounged around on bed and fell asleep in the afternoon   bugger must try harder tomorrow


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Girls!  I definitley won't work.... I just wanted something to take my mind off things.  Looks like I will get some movies to watch with DH.


Wildcat....I hope I can grow that many eggs.....

Have a great day.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Just a quickie,

*Elly*...Sounds like you are doing brilliantly hun!!  This WILL be your time!!! 
BTW, re/the short protocol, if I ever have to go through this awful process again, if we win the lottery!!! (just for a sibling for 'Hope', as I WILL get my BFP this time)...then I will definately push for that. I have done 3 long protocols and don't get a great fertilisation rate, I know you tend to get more eggs with the short p, although they tend to argue that they aren't as good quality, but then I think for someone that doesn't get many eggs and has a low fertilisation rate, after 3 goes...then it's time to shake it up a bit. WN want to hope they don't see me again, lol..as I'll be a right annoying demanding patient,  lol. I'm off to pm ya in a min hun xx

*babydreams*...I'm glad you decided not to work after EC. I definately couldn't after my 3goes, absolutely no way. To be honest, I have the whole thing off from EC to test day, but my boss is very understanding. (I think 3 wiil be her limit though, lol) You don't NEED the 2ww off, but I think it depends on yr job etc, and in my case I knew it'd be best. Lots and lots of luck hun. I hope it goes well xx

*Jules*...I hope things start speeding up for you, and that yr ready for EC soon 

*Alisha*...Hi hun, how's you?  Yeh I'm off work for the whole 2ww  and no DH still isn't letting me do anything, bless him. He's back to work today, so I've promised I'll be good. Still sat here in my dressing gown atm, how lazy am I? lol

Hi everyone else and have a good day,

Love Angie xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Elly...sounds like everything is going really well for you and hope it only gets better.

Angie...I am sure that Hope is snuggling in there..what a lovely name and really sums up all of our situations. Good luck..really envy you still being in jim jams at 10.34...bliss...make the most of it    

Babydreams...why rush back to work....it will still be there the day after...look after yourself.

Jelly and Alisha...greenfingered pair...you have both given me the bug for some home growing...I love sweetcorn, berries and squash...how manageable are they to grow...want something requiring not a great deal of knowledge...

Wildcat and Jules...hope you are both in on the same day...you could have a chat in recovery and send the men off for a drink somewhere...much more fun. Hope it's a bumper crop at Woking that day.

Hatster...hope everything gets better for you really soon.

Chelseabun told me that Emma arranged the last get together...is anyone interested in another one? If so, please could you send me suggestions for Week Beginning....and chosen evening...I am assuming the last place was good enough, although I couldn't make it I am sure chelsaebun will let me know the name of the place and I could book it. If no-one gets in touch I'll give up due to lack of interest but thought I'd get in before the Christmas rush..did someone say Christmas...oh no  ....spen t too long last week trying to choose the junior school Christmas play script   

HI to everyone else, sorry I have not got around to everyone.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening ladies

Well hope everyone is well, had my 1st day back at work today, god i am so glad that i am leaving on Friday, place was like a mad house.

Angie, how you doing hun, you sound really positive, keeping everything crossed for you that little Hope is snuggling in for the next 9 months    

Elly, glad to hear that things are progressing well  

Julesx, hope the stimming is going well  

Tash, thank you hun for the pm, it was really helpful  

Alisha, could you pm me the details of the tests that you had, thanks hun  

Hi to everyone else, Jelly, Hatster, Chelsea, Fingers, babydreams, Clare, Jules77, Gill, Ali and anyonethat i have forgot.
Well i phoned my GP today as not happy about my white blood count, so he is going to test it again, just to make sure, he said it could be a one off, as a high white blood count can be a sign of infection and may be normal on next test, so we will see
Anyway catch you all at some point tomorrow, on early tomorrow, so will be home in the afternoon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all your well wishes, going back tomorrow for 2nd progress scan (10.50am in case anyone else is there!) so I hope that we have an increase in size and lining (and possibly number of follies too!) I've been getting weird twinges in my uterus today so I am going to have to ask about that too - very weird.

Angie - it was lovely to see you today, thanks for the coffee and cake - yum! 

Going to keep this short and sweet tonight as I'm getting tired and MrW (who says hello and has been really busy at work but he knows what's going on with you all via me!) is making me a nice decaf milky latte to take to bed so we can watch tv.

Good luck to anyone at woking tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Elly and Chris


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clareber - Im not that green fingered or I'd have a bumper crop of courgettes by now   if you like berries then you cant go wrong with them as all you need to do is plant and water   tomatoes are pretty easy - a good variety is tumbling toms - they are baby toms that you can put in a pot or hanging basket and they produce a lot of fruit. My friend grew some delish sweetcorn and he said they were very easy.

Alisha - those tatties sound loverly  

Myra - good idea to get the wbc count done again    

Wildcat -     for your scan today   hope your follies and lining are growing nicely   could you do me a favour and see if Mels talk is still on the 18th - there is a notice in the waiting room   thanks  

Julesx - good luck if you have your scan today    

Angie - how are you today   Ive not had time to read your 2ww diary but I am thinking of you and sending sticky sticky vibes  

 to all wokies


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Wildcat - good luck for your 2nd scan today   .  

Myra - glad you are having the retest on your white blood count, otherwise it will just play on your mind.  Glad your other results came back ok.  Hope the rest of your week goes quickly and good luck for your first day of work next week.

Angie -    for you and Hope

Babydreams - glad you are staying home the day after EC.  Although I wasn't in that much pain, I was somewhat on edge and couldn't concentrate until I had gone back for ET.

Clareber - hope the happy news is sinking in.  Do you have a date from WN for your 1st scan as yet?

Alisha - hows the assignment going?  Hope it is better than my plan to get fit through cycling.  I only managed to go once last week!

Julesx - hope your scan goes well today and that you will be joining Wildcat on Monday.

Jelly - thanks for the pm.  

I have been suffering with flu type symptons for the last 4 days, so have been really struggling to keep going.  I am not normally someone prone to things like this and this is the second month in a row now where I have gone down with something.  Funny enough both times when AF was due!  Mind you,   seems to have gone AWOL at the moment, which is a totally new experience for me, as I have never ever been this late before.  I did get my hopes up briefly, but POAS yesterday morning, as I was desperate to take painkillers  

Hope you all have a lovely day.  Big hello to everyone else.

Take care


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning All,

Just a quickie, as off to Woking in a mo for my first progress scan, so I'll be looking out for wildcats and that red hair! 

Angie, hope your well and little Hope is snuggling in nicely lots of sticky vibes    

Wildcats, well done on all those follies, and good luck for today    

Jules, hows the stimms?  Whens your next scan?   

Clare, hope your doing OK?  I'm up for another meet up.  We went to the Green Olive in Chobham last time.  If you book anything ask for a round table as had a long one last time and couldn't talk to everyone, but was a good night putting faces to names.

Chelseabun, sorry to hear your not well love, stay wrapped up and in doors 

Jelly, sounds like you did better than me, only tried tomatoes and only got a handful .  I was down there with my paintbrush as well, better luck next year.

Myra, good luck with the blood tests, your GP is right, as increased white cell count can be an infection somewhere, so try not to worry 

Hi to everyone else alisha, strawbs, jules77, gill, ali, bendy, babydreams, hatster, fingers, sorry if I've missed anyone,

Love and Hugs Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Just popping in to say hi and good luck to all those at appointments today, I know there are a few of you 

Thanks for all your continued good luck wishes.  I'm not going too mad yet and half way through now, so not so bad. I'm kinda of the mind, 'what will be will be' now as I don't want to either be too positive and set myself up for a fall and on the other hand I don't want to be negative either. I just know there's not much I can do now but wait  

Love to you all, Angie xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcats good luck at WN today hope its all good!   

Hi ang I'm very well thanks counting down the days when I can give up the steriods as I've got a bit of a moonface   and an apetite like a ravenous horse   that  2ww is a bugger isn't it. its such a mixture of emotions. on the one hand you don't want to give yourself a big fall and on the other you don't want to be a pessimist! that was part of the reason I kept testing every few days... how are you keeping your mind occupied? 

Bali wow can't belive you're 7 days away from e/c   the stimms bit flies by.. hope the progress scan went well   

clareber you sound like you're well grounded! hope you're feeling all buzzy inside though   sweetcorn is dead easy to grow and even the squashes are too.. we never fed ours.. crown prince sort of blue ones about 12" wide so quite big. We grew sweetcorn and butternut squash together the native american indians used to do this with a bean as well as the three of them compliment each other. Three sisters its called the squash rambles around the bottom and keep the sun off the roots, the sweetcorn grows tall and  straight for the beans to climb up. so in a little patch (2ft by 4ft or 6ft) you can get all three   

Debs sorry to hear the af is mucking you around   and that you had to POAS   it always did that to me after a tx cycle and there's a little beam of light in your brain saying maybe... keep going for the naturel approach though as I've been reading so many bfp's on this site from that   
as for the pesky assignment ..I am an expert at procrastination and have managed to carefully avoid doing anywork   despite laying all the work out on my bed so I can see what needs to be done! I need someone chasing me with a big stick actually that wouldn't work either..not sure what will.... anyway been on this site for an hour now   see! and now its lunch time   there you go!! 
must lift the finger this afternoon!

jules x hope your scan goes well this afternoon   

Myra let me dig out the stuff and I'll pm you   3 more days at your work  

hello to all the wokies   have a nice day!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Alisha,

I too am on steroids, not a major high dose (3x 5mg prednisolone a day) but I'm sure it's increased my appetite!!  I just had to make myself some lunch (soup with bread and butter), which is fine, but it's now 12.30 and I had my breakfast at abt 10.30am (2 pieces of toast and bovril and a kitkat   If I get my BFP and have to continue them, I'll be the size of a house!! lol...but a happy one at that  

Angie xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

HI Ang yeah the hunger thing starts quite quickly.. that sounds about right..  eating every few hours   do they wake you up really early in the morning? At first I would wake up about 5-6am and not be able to get back to sleep!   its not so bad now as I can get back to sleep quite quickly   as I can sleep for England atm   WHat a charming picture I'm portraying of myself.. a moonface ravenous horse that sleeps alot


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Alisha - that is a lovely picture you have portrayed of yourself  .  At least if I ever pass you in the street, you will be very distinctive!  Then again, you will probably be asleep, so I probably would never bump into you    

Angie - Glad to read that you haven't gone   as yet.  At least you are half way there now.  Happy snacking for the rest of the afternoon  

Bali - totally forgot to wish you well with your scan today, hope everything is progressing nicely for you


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Good afternoon,

Had scan and all good i think, got total of 10 follies so far ranging in size from 9-15, and womb lining 9mm, is that ok?

Glad your all ok love Bali xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girlies and Mr W,
Sounds like everyone is A-OK.
Bali.....excellent news on those follies....keep glugging the milk and water.
Elly and Mr W.....hope your scan went well today.
Clarebear...congrats on yet another BFP for us Woking girls.
Angie...glad to hear you still sane.....i have all my fingers and toes crossed for Hope   
Myra....... hope your first day at work went well. Gill started dregs on Sunday   
 and a  to everyone else.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi ali, how you doing?  When are you due to start?  Hope alls good with you, send Gill my love     for her love Bali xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Another busy day for me today and tomorrow - I have to go to London all day so I'm not around much!

Jellybabe - sorry hun I didn't read your message this morning (as my reminder) and I totally forgot - I've written a note to myself though as I'm back in on Friday so I will check then!

Chelsea - I had a nasty nasty cold for about 2 weeks a few weeks ago - couldn't shift it - horrible thing - I hope you feel better tomorrow.

Angie - glad you are doing well today! I will catch up with you Friday afternoon!

Bali - as per your pm - yes it was me you saw, you should have said hello! I promise I don't bite!!    You scan sounds fine - if you check out my blog I've posted my results and also gone back and posted previous cycles so you can compare - but it sounds good to me - your lining is thicker than mine and I'm ahead of you!

Alisha - how much longer are you on the steriods?

Ali - Hi hun - hows things?    

Myra - not long to go now till work finishes!

As for me the scan went well - we now have 15 follies ranging from 9-18mm which is more than double what we had last time! and my lining is 8.5mm - so I'm really pleased.  My jabs hurt tonight though - it really stings! only a few more to go thank god!


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI,

Chelsea...it seems a bit unfair that you have a cold so quickly after the last one...are you taking echinacea...it is really good but should only be taken for two weeks at a time to be eefective I believe..I have no idea if it is contraindicated when trying for a pregnancy though so you may want to check it out. What does POAS stand for? As for that matter have never worked out what PUPO stands for...maybe someone could enlighted me...

Angie...glad you are surviving the 2ww...when are you due to test....look after Hope and yourself, I'm sure she is making herself at home!   

Elly...all sounds great...you're going to have your pick of choice embryos and some to freeze hopefully...sending lots of PMA your way...   

Bali...all sounds great so far...long may it continue...when is ET?

Alisha...thanks for the tips on how to start the good life...I'm off to try and research when to plant squah and corn...

Not had many people get back about the meet up...although I know so many are very close to EC and ET....would it be best to wait...or the other suggestion was to just meet for a drink as we are all probably skint at the moment due to our pay cheques being payable straight to Woking Nuffield for the forseeable future...opinions please.

Hi to everyone else..making the most of the PC whilst DH glued to England v Russia.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all  

Wildcat - Wow you are doing so well   15 follies is an excellent number and that lining is looking good     thanks for checking out the notice board for me  

Bali - weldone to you too   10 follies is great and the lining has to be 8mm by ec I think so you are doing perfectly   

Debs - I have found that after all my bfns af is late - last time it was 45 days   (before started ART it was 29 days) so hang in there   sorry that you POAS did not give you a nicer answer  
Hope you are feeling better today. Im sure I read in Dr Beers book about flu like symptoms pre af - cant remember what it pertains to though but I know you have the book   of course it is probably just a coincidence but I just thought I would mention it  

Clareber - POAS = pee on a stick  PUPO = pregnant until proven otherwise
Keeping everything crossed for you    

Alisha - your posts make me    I love your idea about the tri-veg growing   I might try that next year as we have a tichy veg patch   now get on with your assignment   did that help get you motivated  

Angie - over half way...keep strong  

Monkey - how are you doing   have you had your second scan yet  

Ali, Myra, Gill, Bendy, Emma, NVH, Minnow, Haster, Babydreams, Fingers and anyone else Ive missed


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

*Clare*...Hi hun, I test on 19th (Weds) x

*Jellybabe*...hiya, yep, not long for me now, 5days, not including today 

Hi everyone else and have a good day,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Hope everyone is well. I am really busy at the moment, so I am not able to get on here very much, but I am thinking of you!

Clare - Fabuluous news on your BFP. I can understand that the wait for a scan is going to be difficult for you, and I have everything crossed that all will be ok    . Do you have a date booked yet? 
I would be up for another get together.

Angie - Sending you are hope lots of     I have everything crossed for you.

Wildcat - Sounds like you are responding to the drugs much better this time. Sending those Follies lots of     for growing nice and strong so you get a bumper crop of eggies next week.

Bali - Sounds like you are right on track.

Jules x - Hope you are progressing nicely as well. Do you know if you are on track for E/C on Monday still?

Gill - Hope you are ok on Down Regs. I am on FET and started on Sunday too! I think the cycle is about the same length for fresh and FET so will be able to keep each other sane on the 2WW

Babydreams - Good luck with your first D/R injection this week.

Myra - I think tomorrow is your last day at your current job!! Enjoy!!

I started D/R on Sunday for my FET and so far so good except I am being really forgetful. I only realised when I got to work that I had left the house without my handbag so forgot my work pass and have no mobile or money!

Got my blood tests back and everything was all ok, except for one thing. I tested positive for M.T.H.F.R gene thingy. Saw Mr Curtis yesterday to understand a bit more, and nothing to worry about about as 40% of the population have this funny gene and it doesn't affect your day to day life at all. It is to do with clotting, and I am now going to take an additional cocktail of things for this cycle. Started yesterday with baby aspirin, big dose of folic acid, and Vitamin D. After E/T I will take heparin injections (I think). If I remember right a few other girls have taken the heperin injections and said that they hurt, so not looking forward to that bit  .

A big   to everyone else

Jules xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Fingersarecrossed - Appointment with Mr C on 17th Oct to talk about ICSI

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Minow
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Tracy6 
Beanie 
Jellybabe
Chelseabun 
Sukie 
Soulcyster

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra waiting to start FET

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









babydreams219

DownRegging









Jules 77 - Started D/R for FET 9th September
Gill - Started D/R 9th September

Stimming









Julesx - Started Stimms 2nd September
Wildcats - Started Stimms 4th Sep. E/C 17th September
Bali - Started Stimms 6th September

 2WW PUPO !! 









Angie (Tx at Holly House in Essex) E/T 7th September. Testing Wed 19th September

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Clareber

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08  - EDD??
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 
Alisha Converted to IUI - EDD??
Monkey2007 - EDD 23/04/08
Strawbs - Natural BFP. EDD 28th April 2008 
Pots at ARGC - EDD?

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz 
KTx - Maxwell Henry born on 29th August weighing 8lb 1 oz


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi to everyone. Sorry have not posted the last few days been really stressed with work and house move or more to the point estate agents they are really making me  any way date has been moved to 24th now for day of move, i wish they would make up their mind as have next appointment at woking on18th and just want to concentrate on that!
Anyway just want to say good luck to all having scans/treatments/2ww at mo. hope you are all having a lovely day 
Tracyx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry that I haven't posted for a while - I have been reading the posts but work seems to have been busy again now that it's September. Unfortunately it's not making time go any faster before next Tuesday (my next scan). Will let you know how I get on - thanks for asking after me.

A few personals - sorry if I miss anything

Bali, Jules and Wildcat - great news on your follies   

Angie - how are you feeling?  Not long to go now until you get your BFP  

Jules77 - congrats on getting started again - I am sure that those extra drugs will do the trick this time   

Hi everyone else - thinking of you all

xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Afternoon All,

At work today so just a quickie, 

Elly, well done on all you follies, and sorry for not saying hi, but will next time.  I'm in again tomorrow, so if I see you i'll say hi,

Hi to everyone, i'll catch up prop later

Love Bali xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening all 

*Jules*...Thanks for the updated list hun x

*Monkey*..Hiya hun, good luck for your next scan  I'm fine thanks, yep only 5days till' my BFP  x

Hi everyone else, must rush, as out to dinner with DH 

Have a good evening.

Love Angie xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello you ladies have been quiet today  

good luck to the stimmer ladies julesx widlcat bali    

ang its going quite quickly 5 more sleeps? the indegestion thing is probably those pesky roids sometimes when i wake in the night for the loo I feels as if I should or could EAT (type of rumbles)   but obviously I don't succumb! well hope should of snuggled in now  jsut incase    

just to share some wokie pregant news with you Nibbles and SHo are both having twinnie girls      how wonderful! 

Jules 77 my edd is the 11th or 12th of April 2008   still surprises me  that's good that thry've found a possible cause lets hope the extra druggies do they're thang  

jelly thanks for the assignment encouragment ..   got an email from my tutor saying he looks forward to me handing SOME in   ooohhh no .. panic stations  

wildcat TWO WEEKS AND 3 DAYS not that i'm counting ..can't wait to finish them   well done on the follie growth and lining that's zoomed up  

hello to you other ladies ..had a wander around the allotment today and picked myself a huge bunch of sweetpeas   they smell gorgeous


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

It's been a busy day for me again - I've been in London listening to ad agencies pitching their business to the company I'm doing some work for - we had 5 of them in from 9-5 today - I almost fell asleep during one!!  

Bali - I'm in at 8.30am tomorrow - so if you see me SAY HELLO!!!!!

Alisha - not long to go then, - I must admit I always found the jabs quite easy but this time it's getting pretty sore - I think it's down to the fact I'm having 3 a day and my poor tummy is getting really bruised now    I've never had this before and quite frankly - I don't like it!!!   

Angie - way to go - yep it's only 5 days till your BFP!      

Monkey - good luck next week - time goes SOOOOOO slow when you are waiting for scans, it's a nightmare!

Tracy - moving is a pain, I don't envy you at all! I hope it all goes well though and it doens't interfere with your treatment!

Clareber - I'm happy to meet for coffee anytime - but dinner is difficult as pennies are tight!

Jules - OMG thats too funny about your handbag - well it's not funny (cos having no phone, money or mobile is v annoying)  but the forgetful thing is - I know how you feel as I've been suffering with something similar all week - can't remember my own name some days!  Thanks for posting an updated list    and good luck with your frosties - you SO deserve a huge BFP this time    

Jellybabe - I've set a reminder on my phone so I SHOULD remember to do this tomorrow - but as I've just said to Jules I've become a little forgetful myself this week! - one night we actually forgot to do the menopur and we were 2 hours late! - that is just BAD     I smacked myself for that one


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wildcat, well done hun, loads of follies, great news   
Angie, loving your PMA hun, you will get your BFP    
Bali, goodluck with your scan tomorrow hun   
Jules77, great news that you have started the d/rs, hoping that your new meds do the trick for you this time   
Alisha, hi hun, hope your pg is going well  
Gill, so pleased that you have started again, so looking forward to hearing your news, miss you hun    
Ali, hows you hun, when are you starting again, is it still Oct/Nov same as me  
Jelly, hope you are well hun  
Julesx, you must be getting near e/c soon hun, fingerscrossed all goes well   

Hello to Chelsea, Tracey, Fingers, Monkey and anyone i have missed off, brain frazzled as just home from work.
Well next time i post i will have finished my job, as last day tomorrow, so as from Monday i will be starting a new chapter in my life, i hope that this will be the start of many new chapters and that thid year brings lots more new chapters, not only for me, but for all my lovely FF  
Catch you tomorrow, off to chill out for abit


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Myra I clean forgot I was to pm you those details ...big SOZ will do it right now


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening All,

A "me" post coming - SOZ! 

Sorry been a bit AWOL the past few days   been on a bit of a downer since my scan on Wednesday   As predicted I'm delayed for EC until Monday (should have been tomorrow). Scan on Wednesday still showed 7 follies which is quite a lot down on my last 2 attempts (11 eggs first attempt and 18 on 2nd attempt). So not sure why I haven't responded to the drugs as I have previously   Got another scan tomorrow. I know that I should be feeling positive as they work on collecting 5-15 eggs as the average but with my age (sorry always seem to bang on about my age   ) I was hoping for another bumper crop so that we may have more to freeze to go with the 5 embies already frozen from the second cycle. I know that I have had 2 very good cycles and a lot of ladies are not as fortunate so please don't think I'm sounding ungrateful. I'm not  - it's just with all the odds stacked against us that it's not hard to feel down   

Anyway, onwards and upwards so they say!

Wildcat and Bali - good luck for your scans tomorrow.

Myra - have a fab. last day at work and hope you get lots of nice presents  

Alisha - thanks for giving us the brilliant news that Nibbles and Sho are having twin girls each  

Angie -                Hope you are not going to mad    

Clareber - how you doing - have you got a scan date?  

Jules77 - sounds like you are getting sorted after your blood results - keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you and DH          

Emma - if you are lurking - hope it's all going well for you  

Ali - not long before you start again - are you having 3 transferred this time? If we are lucky to get 3 embies Mr R will transfer 3        

Hello to everyone and hope you are all doing ok - Sukie, Gill, Jelly, Chelsea, Tracy, Fingers, Monkey, Minow, Karen, Hatster, Beanie, Soulcyster, Babydreams, Posh, Tash, Strawbs and Pots and everyone else.    

Night night all.

Jules x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrrre julesx I know exactly how you feel .. I didn't respond as well on my fresh go too..complete bleeding mystery.. maybe these 7 follies are holding those perfect eggies with all the right bits in them to succeed. I'm not going to give you the quantity/quality speel cause you know it   maybe this time more energy from your bod has gone into making these good'uns    but still know how dissapointing it is ..when in your mind you've got your own action plan going down   and the bod lets you down.. you're doing well there's still time to cook some more over the weekend.. are you coasting or staying on the same amount? 
sending those follies some   vibes anyhow     
have a lovely glass of milk


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Alisha - that was the pep talk I needed   DH is so wound up with work that he's being a bit rubbish on the support front   The nurse that I saw on Wednesday was being positive and said that I should get some good quality eggs from those follies   Like you say - let's hope all my energy is put into making them my best eggs ever          Off for a LARGE glass of milk for bed  

Love Jules x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=111059.new#new


----------

